# Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

> Regarding Daniel Bryan's concussion suffered on last week's RAW, the feeling is still that it's pretty serious. As noted, he was kept off this weekend's live events and was at home resting.
> 
> Bryan managed to get through the match last week without missing any spots. However, at the end of the show when he was on top of the cage leading the "yes!" chants, right before the show ended Bryan suddenly stopped and sat there, looking around like he was unsure. A WWE stagehand laid on the ground, looked up at him and started gesturing for him to keep chanting. Bryan just looked at the guy seemingly completely confused. Bryan later told WWE officials that he barely remembered anything that happened in the cage.
> 
> ...


I hope this doesn't mean they're saving Bryan vs Bray at WM now. Not good.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt at Royal Rumble?*

only way. there pretty much nothing for them to do after the Rumble unless they play back & forth with Bryan re-joining Wyatts or some shit which is very doubtful.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt at Royal Rumble?*

Hmmm...I don't know, makes sense.

But part of me wanted to see Bryan in the Rumble.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm glad there doing it now, and not saving it for WM


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt at Royal Rumble?*

Hopefully this will be the end of this awful angle.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Burzo said:


> Hmmm...I don't know, makes sense.
> 
> But part of me wanted to see Bryan in the Rumble.




I'm pretty sure he still will be. He was in a match last year and still entered the RR match.


----------



## TheJuggernaut (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

*Either of the two scenarios should be good for Bryan.

Scenario 1:Bryan can win against Wyatt and then enter The Rumble at number 29 or 30 to win it.If I am not mistaken,Lesnar won in a similar manner.Bryan goes on to challenge Cena for the title at Wrestlemania.The last time two babyfaces fought for the title at the mainevent was at Wrestlemania 17 and Austin turned heel.

Scenario 2:Triple H screws Bryan leading to a victory for Wyatt.This is followed by match between Hunter and Bryan at Wrestlemania 30.Bryan should be the one to face Triple H at Wrestlemania,not Punk.Triple H turned heel by giving a pedigree at Summerslam and Bryan making Triple H tap out at Wrestlemania would be a satisfying end to their feud.

*


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I still think they should have saved Bryan turning on Bray in the royal rumble match, thus setting up Bryan to win it. Too bad Batista will be winning.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

Fairdo's

hopefully both can still be in the Rumble too, looking for DBry to be the marathon man.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

I'm glad this match is hopefully taking place at RR as I don't want to see this at WrestleMania. I'd like to see Bryan in a high profile match at WM, hopefully challenging for the title. I hope Bryan is also in the Rumble match.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



TheJuggernaut said:


> *Either of the two scenarios should be good for Bryan.
> 
> Scenario 1:Bryan can win against Wyatt and then enter The Rumble at number 29 or 30 to win it.If I am not mistaken,Lesnar won in a similar manner.Bryan goes on to challenge Cena for the title at Wrestlemania.The last time two babyfaces fought for the title at the mainevent was at Wrestlemania 17 and Austin turned heel.
> 
> ...


No.

This is what should happen.

Forget the Bray vs Bryan match at Rumble, that's stupid. Lesnar/Big Show, Cena/Orton...i don't want there to be too many matches. I want them to give enough time to the Rumble match. There should be 2 full minutes between entries, not 60 seconds, or 90 seconds. I'd rather Bray/Bryan face-off in the Rumble, instead of in a match. But if they must have a match, here's how you book it:


Bryan beats Bray...but the Wyatts kick the shit out of him after the match.
Wyatts enter the rumble match, but everyone expects Bryan won't, because he got injured. Bryan still comes out though, limping to the ring to sell the beating, and eliminates Bray Wyatt, and eventually wins the Rumble.

then, while everyone else is busy fighting for the title at EC (Orton, cena, Lesnar, Punk, Batista, Shaemus let's say)....Bryan faces Bray Wyatt in a hell in a cell, or no holds barred, where he gets a convincing victory.

Lesnar wins the title at EC, and it sets up Daniel Bryan (rr winner) vs Lesnar (c) for mania.


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

Man... Lesnar vs. Bryan just seems so... so... unbelievable. No offense to DB, but come on.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

^ Would be a great match. A good David vs goliath story. I either want that or Taker/Lesnar


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

Yup, better sooner than later.

Might be a decent match if there is no one interfering (which will most likely happen, though).


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

There's gotta be a stipulation, unless Rowan and Harper are just going to DQ when Bray is losing.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



xdoomsayerx said:


> - WWE is expected to announce a Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt singles match for the Royal Rumble on next week's RAW.
> 
> Nodq. Com
> 
> ...


lol, I find it funny how a site like that has to "report" this....I thought it was insanely obvious the second Bryan turned on Wyatt that they'd be feuding...


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

I'd rather have Bray win the 1 on 1 match and have Bryan win the Rumble. Continues to build Bray as a singles threat while Bryan wins the ultimate prize and continues to get super over.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

Awesome. I enjoyed it when Bryan was 1 on 1 with Bray in the handicap match at TLC, so i'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

You dont need a rumour site to come to that conclusion :/ 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

I want Bryan and Wyatt to fight for the 1 and 30 spot. Bryan loses the Wyatt match due to interference and then goes on to wrestle to the final 2 in the rumble only to get eliminated in the end. Probably because I want to see him fight undertaker at mania! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

Don't want Bryan to win the Rumble as I still have hope for a HBK match.Bray/Bryan to end the feud at the RR makes sense though.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

He'll win at Wyatt, and will probably come up to Stephanie/Vince/HHH asking them if he's A+ material now, thus comes EC or WM where he'll be in a triple threat with Batista/Orton or something.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

Ugh, the Rumble match would be better off having this angle as a part of it, methinks. Whether Bryan wins or loses, it would be more interesting than a simple one-on-one match between Wyatt and Bryan.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

FLU said:


> Man... Lesnar vs. Bryan just seems so... so... unbelievable. No offense to DB, but come on.


People said the same thing about Punk vs Lesnar.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

http://www.sescoops.com/exclusive-daniel-bryan-suffered-concussion-raw/

that would suck for him and may derail whatever they had plan for the guy


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Well, damn. Hope its a minor concussion and doesn't wrestle till the Rumble.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Damn that would suck if you couldn't actually remember that awesome moment, hope he's ok in the long run.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

That's definitely not good with the way wwe is with concussions.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



Arcade said:


> People said the same thing about Punk vs Lesnar.


That's different. Punk and DB look entirely different.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I blame Ryback.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Vince probably just wants him off TV to punish the fans for cheering for him


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Didn't look serious. He was chanting yes and all that. Most likely minor.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I hope its fake.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Is this a reliable source?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Maybe it could be a fake report to troll us and he shows up as the 30 entree in the rumble?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Hopefully it's nothing too serious. They should keep him rested until the RR. He looked fine last night.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Didn't he just had an interview recently and talked about RAW's ending? If it was that bad he woudn't have remembered what happened at all. I'm not sure, I hope I'm right.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Hopefully this isn't serious. I don't like what they did last night but I want him doing SOMETHING.

Obviously Ryback's fault by the way. Clothesline from June caught up.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Shikamaru said:


> Maybe it could be a fake report to troll us and he shows up as the 30 entree in the rumble?


I was thinking of him as surprise #30 myself (thanks to Kane secretly)


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Never heard of that site and all the other sites are sourcing it... Won't believe it till its proven true... Otherwise this is click bait


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Hopefully this isn't serious. I don't like what they did last night but I want him doing SOMETHING.
> 
> Obviously Ryback's fault by the way. Clothesline from June caught up.


Thanks for stealing my joke by the way you should listen to Steve Austin's podcast. ositivity


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Daniel Bryan to enter as number 31. 

Cena is entering at 30 and is going to be eliminated by Bryan and speak on RAW the next night saying "YES! YES! YES! Daniel Bryan, you deserve it! You deserve to win! And I, John Cena will see you at the main event of Wrestlemania. Because I will go against all odds to be there and sorry son, you ain't winning clean this time. I'm winning at WM"


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

The only reason I can see them rushing this so much is that:

They were going to use Bryan/Wyatt at either Elimination Chamber or Wrestlemania and make this a longer-term feud, however when Bryan turned they realised it was pretty much impossible to get the crowd to turn against him so they panicked and quickly turned him back. They now want to get Bryan out of this feud and in the Rumble to presumably win and capitalize on his popularity but they also didn't want to give the match away on free TV because this could be a good addition to a PPV card. Now the reason I think he's gonna win the Royal Rumble is because they could have saved this for Elimination Chamber or had his 'switch' happen in a match involving Wyatt at the Royal Rumble but the fact they had the switch now the means that they wanted to get this feud over and done by before the Rumble match. If he had turned on Wyatt at the Rumble PPV and then won the Rumble match, he'd still have to have a blow-off match with at a later date, which would have had to be EC. Everyone else would be more interested in Bryan challenging for the title so this was the only way to correct it, even if it did feel rushed.

That's my take on it anyway, could be wrong. I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Ah so thats why he turned on Bray, all makes sense now.


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

sescoops isn't a reputable source


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



xdoomsayerx said:


> ^ Would be a great match. A good David vs goliath story. I either want that or Taker/Lesnar


and lord knows that Daniel Bryan can tell a brilliant story like that better than anyone else on the roster.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Db probably wont wrestle til the rumble. That's fine


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

He will be fine


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

he is not wrestle at smackdown tonight and he will not likely wrestle on raw next week.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

Makes sense, i'd like to see Bryan also enter the Rumble match.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

If it's a serious one that prevents him being in the Rumble, I'll know what I'll be doing.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Londrick said:


> If it's a serious one that prevents him being in the Rumble, I'll know what I'll be doing.


Save me a bullet please


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

TEWA said:


> sescoops isn't a reputable source


Precisely. They're the fucking Enquirer of dirt sheets. I'm surprised they haven't run with "JTG Abducted By Romulans" as a story yet.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Dafuq? From LOP



> Dave Meltzer on F4Wonline.com says that the belief among those backstage at RAW last night is that the rumor is true.


Why would people who work for the company "believe the rumor is true".. That has to be the dumbest reporting I've ever seen.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Its also possible this is a work to make him an even bigger underdog going into the Rumble?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*



> We’re able to confirm via a WWE spokesman that Daniel Bryan suffered a concussion during the steel cage match main event tag match on this week’s episode of Monday Night Raw.
> 
> While details remain sketchy, the injury occurred at some point during the bout where he teamed with Bray Wyatt to oppose The Usos.
> 
> So far, neither dot com nor Bryan have acknowledged the injury. Bryan did post a storyline-driven Tweet about the segment in which he turned on The Wyatt Family at this link.


via WNW (general news)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

For the love of god no plz.


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I really hope it's not too serious. Such a shame to hear.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

#fireusos2014

Might've been why he was on the ground for so long during the match unless he was just selling.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Haha... no Rumble win for Daniel Bryan!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Hopefully, it's a minor one. It's going to take a lot to keep him out of the Rumble. Remember how pissed he was when they stopped his match with Orton on Raw in the Summer?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Ryback is at it again!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Wow, if its a serious concussion like the one Christian suffered recently, then Bryan has to be the unluckiest person alive.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Minor if it actually happened. I'll take this report with a grain of salt.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Rumor: Daniel Bryan May Have Suffered Concussion On RAW Main Event*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Daniel_Bryan_Suffering_from_a_Concussion.html



> We noted before that there were rumors going around that Daniel Bryan suffered a concussion in the main event of last night's RAW. Belief among people backstage was that the rumors were true also.
> 
> A WWE spokesman just returned our request for comment on the rumors and confirmed that Bryan is suffering from a concussion. No word yet on how long Bryan will be out for but we will keep you updated.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

So they're going to kill Wyatt again, but this time, worse, in an official match.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay, we have an LOP report. What are the Torch saying?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Couldn't be that bad considering he finished the match and beat the shit out of Wyatt, then climbed the cage and chanted with the crowd. Hopefully it will be okay.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

It's probably just for a week at least. He seemed fine.


----------



## wrastlinggg (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

i remember whenever both usos double suplexed or dropped bryan from climbing the cage(whatever spot it was) watching again his head snapped against the mat pretty hard, hopefully he has a quick recovery


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



A Man Named Bruce said:


> Couldn't be that bad considering he finished the match and beat the shit out of Wyatt, then climbed the cage and chanted with the crowd. Hopefully it will be okay.


But he didn't remember any of that.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Fuck! Let's hope it's not serious.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> That's different. Punk and DB look entirely different.


Punk is physically weaker and no tougher than Bryan. It's just the same people who put down Punk and now using the same bullshit for Bryan.

Punk shut their asses up and so would Bryan.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Alo0oy said:


> But he didn't remember any of that.


Well he did tweet shortly after the match about the chants. He looked fine to me on RAW, but now that WWE confirmed it to some sites, then speedy recovery for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

This would be the worse time possible to be out of action. Daniel Bryan has his biggest opportunity infront of him to win the Royal Rumble and headline Wrestlemania. He is sooo close to cemmenting himself as the leader of a new era. It would be truly sad if this concussion was severe. I hope hes alright, even if he wasnt getting pushed, its not fun to see one of your favorites in danger like that.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Jesus all you stressing about him not being able to Wrestle. Just relax, if he was able to do all that post main event shenanigans, he'll be fine. Probably just a mild concussion. Stress Less.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



> *Daniel Bryan Update*
> 
> Details are stiff forthcoming, but WWE has confirmed that Bryan Danielson suffered a concussion last night on Raw.
> 
> Earlier today the word going around at television is that Bryan did not remember a lot of what happened in the cage match and that the concussion seemed to be serious, but all that was confirmed is the diagnosis of the concussion.


via F4WOnline


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> That's different. Punk and DB look entirely different.


Yes. Bryan has more visible muscle definition than Punk. Not sure how that makes him a less believable opponent.


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Is it possible to climb to the top of a cage and then balance on it after suffering a concussion?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



criipsii said:


> Is it possible to climb to the top of a cage and then balance on it after suffering a concussion?


Some people never even realise they have concussions at the time and can continue on fine for a short while. Majority of issues/risks are categorised under "post-concussion syndrome" which arise pretty quickly afterwards.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> That's different. Punk and DB look entirely different.





P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Yes. Bryan has more visible muscle definition than Punk. Not sure how that makes him a less believable opponent.


He also has a more believable offense. You're not going to see Bryan hoist Brock up (Like Punk was for the GTS) or anything absurd like that.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Next week Bryan comes out and talks about how he suffered a concussion during the match causing him to lash out at Bray. Asks Bray for forgiveness, gets his with Bray's finisher and is back in the Wyatt Family. :russo


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I hope not. That would suck so bad, especially after that amazing ending to raw last night. They need to build on this momentum.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Well, his chances of winning the Rumble just went from 0.01% to 0%.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Sounds quite serious, I can't see him being cleared for The Rumble, we'll never know if he was scheduled to win that now or not. his loss is someones gain though! :batista4


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



NearFall said:


> Some people never even realise they have concussions at the time and can continue on fine for a short while. Majority of issues/risks are categorised under "post-concussion syndrome" which arise pretty quickly afterwards.


Awesome answer thanks!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Not sure if a nice "coincidence" or not.. though if they are smart, they play this exactly like they did with Austin and his neck injury. Don't let him bump, but fuck... give him time and just use the existing "machine hates Bryan" story to build him further. This can be used as a gigantic positive.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Oh god, if this makes him skip the Rumble, Bryan is the unluckiest person alive


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Guys guys, calm down. The real impact of concussions isn't immediate. It's down the road.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Kabraxal said:


> Not sure if a nice "coincidence" or not.. though if they are smart, they play this exactly like they did with Austin and his neck injury. Don't let him bump, but fuck... give him time and just use the existing "machine hates Bryan" story to build him further. This can be used as a gigantic positive.


Being the shelf going into WM season as the most over guy in the company is not a positive.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

It's so hard being a Bryan mark. Too many ups and downs.

At least Sandow marks have it easy. They just get downs.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Well, they seemed to be building towards Bray vs Bryan at the Rumble on Smackdown! tapings tonight, so maybe a week off will do him some good. He was not at the tapings however, but its Smackdown! so he may not have been scheduled for it anyways. I'm sure we'll get an update soon, I just hope it isn't too bad and he'll at least be able to return at the Rumble.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



checkcola said:


> Being the shelf going into WM season as the most over guy in the company is not a positive.


You can make it an angle... nearly 3 months should be enough time to heal. So you can be active in the RTWM and have the blowoff at WM when he finally gets to get int he ring again. You can build it and build it til everyone is begging the machine to clear him for a match... having Bryan force it then win big at WM. THis can be made a positive. Not wrestling doesn't mean you can't play a HUGE role in the show.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Vince and HHH probably told the Usos to give him the concussion so they could hold him off television and thus kill his momentum and the yes chant.

you know that HHH and vince always thinking ahead on how to bury people.



:littlefinger


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Also, if Bryan is scheduled to win the Rumble (highly doubt it), he could come out at #30 and wrestle for a few minutes before winning, as opposed to being in there for a half hour. Although, it would have been awesome to see Bryan wrestle his ass off for a large portion of the match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Something doesn't feel right about this concussion. It first appeared on some barely known about dirt sheet and had to be confirmed with WWE. No details, no nothing. WWE has made no announcement. It seems convenient more than anything. Concussion drama has been going on in the NFL and NHL.. Vince is known for going along with real world issues.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

_Strange WWE.com doesn't acknowledge it when they did with Ziggler last week I dunno if I believe it all together even if they say it's been confirmed by WWE source guess either way we'll wait and see._


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Therapy said:


> Something doesn't feel right about this concussion. It first appeared on some barely known about dirt sheet and had to be confirmed with WWE. No details, no nothing. WWE has made no announcement. It seems convenient more than anything. Concussion drama has been going on in the NFL and NHL.. Vince is known for going along with real world issues.


hmmmm
*its a work*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Get well as soon as motherfucking possible, please.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I would never wish harm to any performer and I hope Bryan suffers no lasting effects. Suppose he really was supposed to win the Rumble now that he has escaped the Wyatt cult angle. WWE could do an angle where Kane "accidentally" allows Bryan to wrestle the rumble winner for his spot and beat whoever does win. Maybe he could win the title at EC also. It all depends on what match they are angling for Bryan to do at Mania. HHH seems to be married to Punk now. You would think WWE will give Bryan a big match lest they risk the wrath of all those smarky Mania fans. Time will tell, just hope Bryan recovers quickly.


----------



## wrastlinggg (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

maybe because of the concussion bryan wasnt really supposed to go ahead and turn on the wyatts at all and forgot what he was doing and they just rolled with it anyway


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

It's a fake concussion designed to keep him off TV for a few weeks because Batista is supposed to win the Rumble and they know the fans will boo the shit out of anything that isn't Bryan.

:vince5




Just kidding......







....or am I?


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

If it is real I bet it happened on the double back suplex off the top rope spot. The second I saw it I cringed. Reminded me of Del Rio's concussion when Sin Cara hit the Sunset Bomb off the top rope. The back of the head seemed to hit hard.

At 30 seconds.






Del Rio's


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

fpalm Oh f***kity f***


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Feel better bryan


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Looked fine on RAW, so this is probably minor. As long as he's ready to go for the Rumble, he'll be fine long term.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I won't believe this until WWE reports something. These sites have been wrong about injuries before.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Punked Up said:


> Looked fine on RAW, so this is probably minor. As long as he's ready to go for the Rumble, he'll be fine long term.


I'm not saying he won't wrestle at the RR, but concussions are not easily classified as fine long term. The brain is a delicate thing you never know how they can effect you even years down the road. If it's true he doesn't even remember last night that is a scary thing.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

Bryan should be in the Rumble. Might as well have whoever loses Cena/Orton in the Rumble as well.

Make it as star studded as possible. Much prefer those two being a part of it rather than having a Brodus Clay, R Truth or a Fandango.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

if he misses the Rumble, it will be such a let down. I really hope he'll be okay tho. Concussions are so tricky.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Guess this is how the WWE will bury DB LOL jk


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



birthday_massacre said:


> I haven't seen it on PWTorch yet.
> 
> Does anyone know if DB was at the SD taping?


Bryan wasn't on Smackdown.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Lazyking said:


> Bryan wasn't on Smackdown.


Thanks
I edited my post, because I skipped the page where WWE.com kinda commented on it.

The problem with this concussion thing nowadays is you never know if its legit or storyline driven.

But it could point to be legit since they didn't mention it on Raw and there was really no spot where it would see like DB would get a concussion that I can remember.

Hope he is already


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Wasn't there like a huge uproar the last time the WWE tried to be cautious with Bryan over a possible concussion scare? 

With a star that's still only just at the brink of his superstardom, a concussion could probably be giving them Ziggler-esque nightmares. I really hope that he can battle through this .... BUT at the same time, no amount of success is worth becoming concussed to the point of being unable to continue working. 

The first thing he needs to drop is that head-butt of his. But such a tough position for a guy like Bryan to be in where it's his ring-work and intensity that helped him get over ... and it is that ring-work that could potentially make him injury prone in the long run. What a tough spot.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

The back suplex spot with the Usos seemed to really whiplash the head.

Also, I feel its legit cause most times when someone's concussion is staged, they say the guy the wrestler is feuding with did it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Lazyking said:


> The back suplex spot with the Usos seemed to really whiplash the head.
> 
> Also, I feel its legit cause most times when someone's concussion is staged, they say the guy the wrestler is feuding with did it.


And WWE.com, not a dirt sheet is the primary source.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Reaper Jones said:


> Wasn't there like a huge uproar the last time the WWE tried to be cautious with Bryan over a possible concussion scare?
> 
> With a star that's still only just at the brink of his superstardom, a concussion could probably be giving them Ziggler-esque nightmares. I really hope that he can battle through this .... BUT at the same time, no amount of success is worth becoming concussed to the point of being unable to continue working.
> 
> The first thing he needs to drop is that head-butt of his. But such a tough position for a guy like Bryan to be in where it's his ring-work and intensity that helped him get over ... and it is that ring-work that could potentially make him injury prone in the long run. What a tough spot.


The best way to handle this IMO would be to have HHH come out and say that he won't let Daniel Bryan compete because of a concussion. Just like Vince did with Austin when he broke his neck.

just play it out like the Austin thing where Daniel Bryan isn't wrestling but is still on TV cutting promos. That could get him over even more because the crowd would want to see him but can't.

I could see one reason why they wouldn't do this is because the crowd could start chanting his name during every match but they could do that anyways.

I agree with getting rid of the head butt, not sure why they even let him use it, since that was Beniots move and beniot had a ton of brain trama.

DB has a ton of moves he could use for his sig. move instead of the headbutt.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Is this legitimate or no? I hope he's okay, especially with him on the verge of really big things.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Is this legitimate or no? I hope he's okay, especially with him on the verge of really big things.


If this is legit, it doesn't sound good.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0114/569247/daniel-bryan-concussion-believed-to-be-serious/

According to them, Bryan didn't remember a lot of the cage match. That isn't good if this is true.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

He has to be involved in the shows at this point that's for sure. But the issue remains that the injury happened right at the brink. Austin was already their #1 guy and we all know that WWE's #1 guy gets top billing even when injured. Cena's injury remained the highlight throughout its course too. 

At this point, I agree that Bryan's injury needs to be worked into a storyline. It could either be the way you put it, or even worse. One promo from HHH with the words "injury-prone" and "that's why he can never be the face of the WWE" .... and that would pretty much seal the deal for Bryan as the fan's number 1 at this point for the rest of 2014. 

Let's see what they do with it ... Probably nothing .. but one can dream


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Reaper Jones said:


> He has to be involved in the shows at this point that's for sure. But the issue remains that the injury happened right at the brink. Austin was already their #1 guy and we all know that WWE's #1 guy gets top billing even when injured. Cena's injury remained the highlight throughout its course too.
> 
> At this point, I agree that Bryan's injury needs to be worked into a storyline. It could either be the way you put it, or even worse. One promo from HHH with the words "injury-prone" and "that's why he can never be the face of the WWE" .... and that would pretty much seal the deal for Bryan as the fan's number 1 at this point for the rest of 2014.
> 
> Let's see what they do with it ... Probably nothing .. but one can dream


the other thing is too, if DB was set to win the RR, they still could have him win. its still a couple of weeks away and they could always protect him and have him enter the RR at #30, and just eliminate the last 3 or 4 wrestlers. He wouldn't even have to be in the ring for more than 10 minutes. Then he could rest until WM which would give him two months.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

These injuries come around the absolute worst time. I mean back in early 2012 they were fucking everywhere. One after the other. Really can't even blame them too, they do high impact spots regularly. And they also have this one thing called the Elimination Chamber that they do every year before their biggest show of the year. It's all very risky. 

Can only hope for the best tbh.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Damn, that sucks. I guess it probably happened with the back suplex spot but he carried on through the rest of the match okay, which you wouldn't think someone with a concussion would be able to do. I Brock worked through a concussion against Trips at Mania, but it was pretty noticeable as the match slowed down a lot and you could literally see/hear Trips talking him through the rest of the match. At any rate hopefully it's not a very bad concussion and he's able to have a match at the Rumble, but given how long Ziggler and Fandango have been on the shelf for in the past year with concussions, it would seem unlikely. Also if I'm not mistaken Bryan has actually had a bad history with concussions from his days on the indies, and with each concussion you're supposedly more susceptible to them, so this could potentially be really really bad. Not to be a negative nancy here, but maybe it's time to work a bit more a safe style. No more suicide dives, flying headbutts, etc.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Very, very sad. The guy's biggest push of his career is going to go down the drain now. out of action for a month? Sad.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Oh fuck! 

Bryan really deserves to win the Rumble, I just hope they find some way to do that. Really unfortunate.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

Bryan battles the Wyatts and gets beat down to start the show… wins the rumble to end the show!


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I hope that this isn't too bad as there's no official word yet. They have something huge on their hands with Bryan lets hope this doesn't ruin it


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



ruderick said:


> Bryan should be in the Rumble. Might as well have whoever loses Cena/Orton in the Rumble as well.
> 
> Make it as star studded as possible. Much prefer those two being a part of it rather than having a Brodus Clay, R Truth or a Fandango.


You act like people who don't have a match earlier won't be in the Rumble.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

The last few years they've had guys who participated in matches earlier in the night enter the Royal Rumble so I wouldn't be surprised if this match happens and we still get Daniel Bryan in the Royal Rumble too.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



combolock said:


> Very, very sad. The guy's biggest push of his career is going to go down the drain now. out of action for a month? Sad.


there's no reason his push goes down the drain... when he's ready to come back, shoot some footage of him and kane arguing about how he can't come back yet, yes i can, whatever, shoot some footage of the wyatts trying to ambush him "at the airport" or "at the hotel" or whatever, then have him come out and say that the authority tried to keep him from coming back, the wyatts tried to keep him from coming back, but this time daniel bryan isn't going to be stopped, etc.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

The anticipation for his first match back properly as Daniel Bryan is going to be huge. Fans are just going to have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

A month off or so isn't necessarily a bad thing for him. It will only build up more anticipation 'till his next match.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

It's a bullshit report from an unreliable source. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I wouldn't mind a month off but this happened at the worst possible time. Finally breaking away from the Wyatts, the whole arena behind him, the Rumble approaching, nobody is as red hot as Daniel Bryan right now and the fact that he could miss the Rumble, which I'm almost certain he would have won otherwise, is really sad.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

WWE hasn't announced anything yet. So I doubt this report is true.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Quoth the Raven said:


> I wouldn't mind a month off but this happened at the worst possible time. Finally breaking away from the Wyatts, the whole arena behind him, the Rumble approaching, nobody is as red hot as Daniel Bryan right now and the fact that he could miss the Rumble, which I'm almost certain he would have won otherwise, is really sad.


Your really certain he was winning the Rumble and they were going to do Bryan/Orton for the fifteenth time as a mania event? Yea don't think so somehow given how low the numbers were for the ppv's they headlined and there's no way they are having Cena win at rumble to face Bryan and do the job again like Summerslam. Batista is winning the rumble.

Wouldn't be at all surprised if Bryan ends up in a tag match with Cena at Mania maybe with Hogan in their corner or in the match also. There isn't many options for him when you consider the likelihood that Mania is shaping up to be Orton/Batista, Brock/Taker, HHH/Punk as the three headline singles matches. I wish it were a bit more unpredictable than this and there was actually a chance that at EC there was a title change but we all know this is very unlikely in today's WWE.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Yes I think Bryan is almost a lock for winning the Rumble but I don't think Orton will be champion by Mania time. Maybe Brock wins it at EC or maybe Cena wins it at RR, but I think Bryan will definitely be in the title match come Mania.

Possible Mania card imo:

Orton/Batista (non title feud)
HHH/Punk
Brock/Taker
Cena/Bryan 2 since Cena did promise Bryan a rematch if he won the title again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Marrakesh said:


> Wouldn't be at all surprised if Bryan ends up in a tag match with Cena at Mania maybe with Hogan in their corner or in the match also. There isn't many options for him when you consider the likelihood that Mania is shaping up to be Orton/Batista, Brock/Taker, HHH/Punk as the three headline singles matches. I wish it were a bit more unpredictable than this and there was actually a chance that at EC there was a title change but we all know this is very unlikely in today's WWE.


Yet, we're almost certain this Daniel Wyatt stuff was supposed to drag on and on before WWE realized they were killing their own programing. I just don't know. They all but admitted they made a mistake with that RAW ending. Don't see Daniel Wyatt angle if it had dragged on, him just emerging from the evil hypnosis and despair, oh wait, I wanta team with Hulk Hogan because I was a Hulkamanic before I was a Wyatt. That's dumb. Fans have bonded with Bryan and want him to get his WrestleMania moment. A third wheel with Hogan and Cena, maybe even forth if Piper inserts himself is not it. 

They are making a huge mistake if they are sidelining their top babyfaces (Cena and Bryan) for some bizarre Hogan/Piper stuff to make way for Evolution vanity hour. That's my bottom line (because Stone Cold said so).


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I was thinking Bryan would face Bray in a single and not even be in the Rumble. I figure Batista will be winning the Rumble to face Orton at Mania.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Fucking hell, I hope this isn't serious. Bryan has all the momentum in the world right now, he can't afford to be sidelined.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Im sure the concussion is legit. Things like this usually arent fake.

Its just the idea how serious it is. But im sure he will be good to go by the Rumble. 
Most concussions keep you out of action for a week, but no need to risk anything until the PPV.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

IF this happens hopefully Bray wins the match but later in the rumble eliminates himself after helping Bryan clean house, leading to him winning the rumble...dem mind games. Could tie up the loose ends and have both come out strong from the angle. 
The Authority get pissed cause Bryan won thanks to the Wyatt Family and sick the hounds of justice on Wyatt...BAM we get The Wyatt Family vs The Shield. Thus technically, still helping Bryan take down the machine.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



checkcola said:


> Yet, we're almost certain this Daniel Wyatt stuff was supposed to drag on and on before WWE realized they were killing their own programing. I just don't know. They all but admitted they made a mistake with that RAW ending. Don't see Daniel Wyatt angle if it had dragged on, him just emerging from the evil hypnosis and despair, oh wait, I wanta team with Hulk Hogan because I was a Hulkamanic before I was a Wyatt. That's dumb. Fans have bonded with Bryan and want him to get his WrestleMania moment. A third wheel with Hogan and Cena, maybe even forth if Piper inserts himself is not it.
> 
> They are making a huge mistake if they are sidelining their top babyfaces (Cena and Bryan) for some bizarre Hogan/Piper stuff to make way for Evolution vanity hour. That's my bottom line (because Stone Cold said so).


I agree but i don't see where he is going to fit in come Mania time given there is no headline single match spots left. Cena is supposedly doing something with Hogan or the Wyatts that's been discussed for a while now and the other three matches i mentioned look to be a lock at this point. 

It'd be pretty stupid on the WWE's part though to sideline him given they have their champion there. The fans have crowned him. He's been screwed twice by The Authority which gives the back story and it's now time to give him a run and a headline spot at Mania. They need to pull the trigger but i have little faith that they will. 

Would be easy enough to move things around and have the card being Lesnar/Batista, Taker/Cena, HHH/Punk (Maybe even put this one into some kind of tag match with NAO) and then Have Bryan/Orton where Bryan finally wins it legit. Would seem a natural fit for everyone involved. Like i said though i don't think they're planning to put him in the main event.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Why has Ryback still got a job?

- am I doing it right?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

If he's still not ready around Rumble Time.. fpalm

This sucks.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

http://pwinsider.com/article/82849/daniel-bryan-injured.html?p=1



> *DANIEL BRYAN INJURED*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-01-15 01:15:51
> 
> ...


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

This is at least the second time of a report of him not remembering matches, really hope he's not allowed to go against doctor's orders or else he's going to be a sad story in 10-20years.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Marrakesh said:


> Your really certain he was winning the Rumble and they were going to do Bryan/Orton for the fifteenth time as a mania event? Yea don't think so somehow given how low the numbers were for the ppv's they headlined and there's no way they are having Cena win at rumble to face Bryan and do the job again like Summerslam. Batista is winning the rumble.
> 
> Wouldn't be at all surprised if Bryan ends up in a tag match with Cena at Mania maybe with Hogan in their corner or in the match also. There isn't many options for him when you consider the likelihood that Mania is shaping up to be Orton/Batista, Brock/Taker, HHH/Punk as the three headline singles matches. I wish it were a bit more unpredictable than this and there was actually a chance that at EC there was a title change but we all know this is very unlikely in today's WWE.


Lesnar is taking the title from Blandy


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I really hope it's not something severe. He has all the momentum and it would suck for him to be sidelined right now.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

Alvarez the match might be off as of last night. Guess Bryan's concussion is really bad or they want him in the Rumble match.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

As long as he's still in the Rumble match


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

That's a real shame for Bryan. One of the greatest moments on WWE TV in the past few years and he can't remember most of it. I hope that's an exaggerated report, and that he's good to go by the Rumble. If the plan was to have Bryan win the Rumble they could always have him enter at #30/no bumps. But I wouldn't want to see him rushed back to action and risk further injury.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

If there's one match you can win without taking a bump it's the Rumble.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

A Royal Rumble qualifier match, I hope. I'm hoping that D-Bry gets the Rumble win and takes the title at Wrestlemania. Punk will probably face Triple H (with Shawn as special guest referee) or - even better but unlikely - Shawn Michaels (coming out of retirement for one last match), at least judging from the past couple of months of Raw. That would be pretty damn sweet.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

*Obvious match is obvious.*


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



TaylorFitz said:


> If there's one match you can win without taking a bump it's the Rumble.


But something could go wrong & he ends up being shelved longer, they can always insert him in the title picture in a triple threat match or something.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

They can have him enter at #30. It would be cool to see the audience instead of doing the countdown they replace it with yes chants lol.


----------



## AmazingTyler (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

DANIEL BRYAN better win the rumble & win the WWE title at WM30 its whats "BEST FOR BUSINESS" legit.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

We all know where Ziggler was before DAT concussion and where he is now.

So how many lives do GOATs have? Who hit him on the head and with what? 










I just hope he doesn't come back as Danielle Bryan this time. Santina Marella's twin sister.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> We all know where Ziggler was before DAT concussion and where he is now.
> 
> So how many lives do GOATs have? Who hit him on the head and with what?


I knew HHH was involved somehow. HHH has always held Bryan down. This is all HHH's fault. That bastard. (Said in my best Punk fans blaming Cena voice)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



TaylorFitz said:


> If there's one match you can win without taking a bump it's the Rumble.


If it's anything serious, they wouldn't risk it putting him in the Ruble match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Hopefully it isn't that bad. He'll have a week and change to recover which should do him wonders. Just hoping this can't derail anything for him. Injuries in the past have ruined some stories and feuds for people which ended up hurting their careers.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> We all know where Ziggler was before DAT concussion and where he is now.
> 
> So how many lives do GOATs have? Who hit him on the head and with what?
> 
> ...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I still think this is a work. Still nothing official from WWE? Shit... With Ziggler WWE gave updates etc.. All we got with Bryan is some moe on the internet saying "WWE confirmed it".. We're two days out of RAW and still not a single detail. I'm calling bullshit on this one..


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Therapy said:


> I still think this is a work. Still nothing official from WWE? Shit... With Ziggler WWE gave updates etc.. All we got with Bryan is some moe on the internet saying "WWE confirmed it".. We're two days out of RAW and still not a single detail. I'm calling bullshit on this one..


Yeah, but why? What purpose would faking this serve? It is weird that WWE.com isn't all over this especially with someone as popular as Bryan involved.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> We all know where Ziggler was before DAT concussion and where he is now.


Putting aside the title run, he is in pretty much a similar place. Vince gave the smarks what they wanted and the average fans rejected it and that's why Ziggler went back to the mid-card but it was as a face instead of a heel. 

Not for nothing but before this latest concussion he was going over Del Rio at house shows.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Happenstan said:


> Yeah, but why? What purpose would faking this serve? It is weird that WWE.com isn't all over this especially with someone as popular as Bryan involved.


possibilities...
1. Its real, but they are going to rush him back, so they aren't covering it
2. Its a work, so they aren't covering it (because to cover it would diminish when the website reports on real injuries)


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Therapy said:


> I still think this is a work. Still nothing official from WWE? Shit... With Ziggler WWE gave updates etc.. All we got with Bryan is some moe on the internet saying "WWE confirmed it".. We're two days out of RAW and still not a single detail. I'm calling bullshit on this one..


How can it be a work if the WWE hasn't acknowledged it?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



JC00 said:


> Putting aside the title run, he is in pretty much a similar place. Vince gave the smarks what they wanted and the average fans rejected it and that's why Ziggler went back to the mid-card but it was as a face instead of a heel.
> 
> Not for nothing but before this latest concussion he was going over Del Rio at house shows.


Even if Bryan does have a concussion there is no way in hell he gets Ziggler'ed after Monday night. They aren't gonna send Bryan home for a month. He'll appear on every Raw show in some form until he's cleared to wrestle. Bank on that. Smackdown is another matter.





checkcola said:


> possibilities...
> 1. Its real, but they are going to rush him back, so they aren't covering it
> 2. Its a work, so they aren't covering it (because to cover it would diminish when the website reports on real injuries)


I could see 2 happening but what story line purpose would it serve at this point?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Happenstan said:


> Yeah, but why? What purpose would faking this serve? It is weird that WWE.com isn't all over this especially with someone as popular as Bryan involved.


No idea what purpose it would serve. But WWE usually announces all this stuff since the company is public its investors need to know these things.. The #1 most popular person in your entire company supposedly has a "serious" concussion and not a peep? Makes no sense.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

WWE are probably keeping quiet because of Mae Young's passing. It would obviously be headline worthy if Daniel Bryan had a concussion so they are probably going to announce it in a few hours or tomorrow. I doubt they want to have two downers gracing their front page at the same time, and theyre probably just waiting out of respect for Mae


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



SVETV988_fan said:


> WWE are probably keeping quiet because of Mae Young's passing. It would obviously be headline worthy if Daniel Bryan had a concussion so they are probably going to announce it in a few hours or tomorrow. I doubt they want to have two downers gracing their front page at the same time, and theyre probably just waiting out of respect for Mae



No offense intended but that makes no sense to me. They aren't gonna report on a current active duty wrestlers concussion because of the death of someone most casual wrestling fans barely remember if at all? I just don't see that happening.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Happenstan said:


> No offense intended but that makes no sense to me. They aren't gonna report on a current active duty wrestlers concussion because of the death of someone most wrestling fans barely remember if at all? I just don't see that happening.


They might want to make absolutely sure that his concusion is or isnt serious before announcing anything drastic, and he was still undergoing testing. I dont see how it doesnt make sense to wait a day to pay their respects to Mae as the headline of their website. Daniel Bryan as far as we know is not in a critical state, so an extra day wont change anything.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



SVETV988_fan said:


> They might want to make absolutely sure that his concusion is or isnt serious before announcing anything drastic, and he was still undergoing testing. I dont see how it doesnt make sense to wait a day to pay their respects to Mae as the headline of their website. Daniel Bryan as far as we know is not in a critical state, so an extra day wont change anything.


Yeah, maybe but in the past once a concussion was confirmed they would post about it on WWE.com. Nothing there so far. We'll see. If this is fake I'm not gonna be happy. They shouldn't play around with stuff like this. Bryan's had concussions in the past...as have others...making a story line out of it is a jackass move. So, probably Vince's idea.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



SVETV988_fan said:


> WWE are probably keeping quiet because of Mae Young's passing. It would obviously be headline worthy if Daniel Bryan had a concussion so they are probably going to announce it in a few hours or tomorrow. I doubt they want to have two downers gracing their front page at the same time, and theyre probably just waiting out of respect for Mae


Oh my fpalm


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



checkcola said:


> possibilities...
> 1. Its real, but they are going to rush him back, so they aren't covering it
> 2. Its a work, so they aren't covering it (because to cover it would diminish when the website reports on real injuries)


3. Some dirtsheet writer pulled this story out of his ass. Bryan is massively over right now, which is why a story like this will generate a shitload amount of traffic for every site which reports it. 

There's no way that there's any substance to this, otherwise, WWE would have confirmed it by now.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

According to Bryan's twitter, he seems to be fine, with ample mastership of his mental faculties.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Something weird is that ewrestlingnews posted a report that a WWE spokesperson reached out and "confirmed" that Bryan suffered a concussion. They removed the report not long after. That usually happens when they are wrong, like when they removed the report that confirmed Hulk Hogan was appearing at the WWE Network conference.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

So he doesn't have a concussion?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Brie could have easily written Bryan's twitter response. His and the Bellas both mentioned the #YesMovement. I'm assuming the concussion is legit and just hope he gets back before the Rumble.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Worse case scenario he misses the rumble, and wins an elimination chamber match to be the 3rd man in a triple threat match for the title at mania?


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Timpatriot said:


> Worse case scenario he misses the rumble, and wins an elimination chamber match to be the 3rd man in a triple threat match for the title at mania?


if they really want him to be in the mainevent at Mania they will just put him a number 30 and have him win quick...anticlimactic but the crowd will still eat it up.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> We all know where Ziggler was before DAT concussion and where he is now.


I don't think he will get Ziggler'd of Fandango'd, because more people actually give a shit about him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I think the WWE Wants to wait for the rest results back before commenting, which is smart.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

/wrong thread.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

*Damn, hope he's cleared for the Rumble would suck to see him miss it, would also suck to see him in it injured and risking further damage to himself.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

That's how great he is at selling. :bryan


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I find it strange that there is still no offical word on this yet. But after Monday night lets hope that it's not serious


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



CupofCoffee said:


> 3. Some dirtsheet writer pulled this story out of his ass. Bryan is massively over right now, which is why a story like this will generate a shitload amount of traffic for every site which reports it.
> 
> There's no way that there's any substance to this, otherwise, WWE would have confirmed it by now.


Exactly. This is a bullshit report. WWE doesn't wait to announce anything. They had an announcement when AJ feinted at a house show, so to not announce that Daniel Bryan has a concussion makes no sense.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

Bryan defeats Bray, enters the Rumble at #1,last all the way through wins it by eliminating Reigns, goes on to WM30 and defeats Cena in the main event for the WWE World Title :mark:


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> Bryan defeats Bray, enters the Rumble at #1,last all the way through wins it by eliminating Reigns, goes on to WM30 and defeats Cena in the main event for the WWE World Title :mark:




Punk will be the #1 entrant.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



JY57 said:


> Alvarez the match might be off as of last night. Guess Bryan's concussion is really bad or they want him in the Rumble match.


It'd really be best if it is off. I don't need to see Bryan destroying Bray Wyatt again, the damage has already been done. No mas.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Well, 24 hours later and still no official confirmation anywhere, and nothing on WWE.com. This is really starting to smell of BS.


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Would be nice if Bryan was more active on twitter so we could get the confirmation or denial from the GOATs mouth.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



> Big smiles today laying here with my love ❤ #braniel #yesmovement #yesyesyes instagram.com/p/jKHfhesaI8/


From the Bella twitter a day ago.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Punk will be the #1 entrant.


Yeah.

When the assholes on the show say they want you to main event Wrestlemania...that really just means they're gonna fuck with you as much as possible.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Tardbasher12 said:


> From the Bella twitter a day ago.


- There are reports going around that Brie Bella has a weird fetish for concussions and that she enjoys posting pictures on Instagram which show her forcing herself on her confused, dazed fiancé.

We have reached out to a WWE spokesman for comment but Dave Meltzer on F4Wonline.com says that the belief among those backstage at RAW last night is that the rumor is true. Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Holding out hope that this report is BS. If we don't get anything official in the next few days then we know its garbage. If a "WWE spokesman" really confirmed it, it would be on wwe.com by now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I hope you are right about that. Every time I click on a wrestling news site, I get nervous that it will be confirmed that he is missing the Rumble.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



CupofCoffee said:


> - There are reports going around that Brie Bella has a weird fetish for concussions and that she enjoys posting pictures on Instagram which show her forcing herself on her confused, dazed fiancé.
> 
> We have reached out to a WWE spokesman for comment but Dave Meltzer on F4Wonline.com says that the belief among those backstage at RAW last night is that the rumor is true. Stay tuned for updates.


lmfao


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I blame Ahmed Johnson.

If :bryan2 has to sit our for a bit they can put this into story line where the Wyatts beat him down and he is "out" for awhile. IDK. 

If true, get well :bryan3 (Y)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Best4Bidness said:


> I hope you are right about that. Every time I click on a wrestling news site, I get nervous that it will be confirmed that he is missing the Rumble.


Don't worry, Batista's winning it anyway so it doesn't matter if he makes it.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't worry, Batista's winning it anyway so it doesn't matter if he makes it.


LOLNO

There is NO chance Batista wins the rumble. He will be one of the last three, but no.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't worry, Batista's winning it anyway so it doesn't matter if he makes it.


Nah WWE gonna swerve us and have Bryan turn heel,join the Authority,win the rumble and be taken down AT WM 30 by :cena3

:russo


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



THEBIGMAN212 said:


> LOLNO
> 
> There is NO chance Batista wins the rumble. He will be one of the last three, but no.


I'm afraid I have some...... bad news lol. Batista is likely going to win the rumble, he's seen as a draw but beyond that, he didn't just come back to job.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

trolled ha


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Rick_James said:


> I'm afraid I have some...... bad news lol. Batista is likely going to win the rumble, he's seen as a draw but beyond that, he didn't just come back to job.


Batista came to put over JTG.


----------



## Patrick Task (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I'm sure he'll be back for the rumble..at least I hope.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

So he is injured or not?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't worry, Batista's winning it anyway so it doesn't matter if he makes it.


They havent trusted Batista in the main event of Wrestlemania since they first turned him face in 2005, what makes you think that they'll put him in now that his star power has faded and he only came back a week prior? They'll have Bryan win in a wheelchair before that happens, especially after the monsterous pop he got on Monday.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Rick_James said:


> I'm afraid I have some...... bad news lol. Batista is likely going to win the rumble, he's seen as a draw but beyond that, he didn't just come back to job.


This. I keep saying to myself Batista is playing decoy here and he'll put somebody over but this is Batista we're talking about not Chris Jericho. There's no way he came back at the Rumble just to lose. Hell no.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Batista is coming back Monday. But I'm afraid I've got some Bad News...not only is Daniel Bryan going to win the Royal Rumble to main event WM30, Batista's first feud will be with the Mexican Aristocrat Alberto Del Rio. That's what happens when you bury the entire WWE Roster before your return.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



THEBIGMAN212 said:


> LOLNO
> 
> There is NO chance Batista wins the rumble. He will be one of the last three, but no.


No chance? You clearly don't know who Batista is. He's one of the strongest booked wrestlers in history, of course there's a fucking chance. In fact he's the favourite.



SVETV988_fan said:


> They havent trusted Batista in the main event of Wrestlemania since they first turned him face in 2005, what makes you think that they'll put him in now that his star power has faded and he only came back a week prior? They'll have Bryan win in a wheelchair before that happens, especially after the monsterous pop he got on Monday.


Batista has been gone for 3 years, his star power is going to be much higher than it was when he left. He'll be riding a wave of momentum. On top of that, the title match is NOT going on last. The last match is gonna be Cena's match, or Undertaker vs Lesnar. I wouldn't even be surprised if the title match was overshadowed by Punk and Triple H, because Triple H is in it and he has a tunnel vision where anything he's involved in has to destroy anything in its wake.



O Fenômeno said:


> Nah WWE gonna swerve us and have Bryan turn heel,join the Authority,win the rumble and be taken down AT WM 30 by :cena3
> 
> :russo


Bryan has been getting monstrous pops for 2 years in a row and they've done almost nothing with it. They're gonna go with the special attraction because that's what they do at WrestleMania season.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

FUCK!! (If true)


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Batista has been gone for 3 years, his star power is going to be much higher than it was when he left. He'll be riding a wave of momentum. On top of that, the title match is NOT going on last. The last match is gonna be Cena's match, or Undertaker vs Lesnar. I wouldn't even be surprised if the title match was overshadowed by Punk and Triple H, because Triple H is in it and he has a tunnel vision where anything he's involved in has to destroy anything in its wake.
> .


I get what youre saying, but Batista is unproven ground right now, we dont know how the fans will react to him on his return. Do you really think that the WWE will risk it with someone that has been out of action for 4 years and done nothing noteworthy outside of bash the PG direction, or would they put Bryan in the main event, someone that has a year long build up to his title win and someone that has the strongest connection with the fans? You might be right that the title match wont go on last, but I think they will do the underdog Bryan vs Lesnar match as main event so they can close the show with the entire Stadium doing the YES chant. Im sure that even you, someone thats not a very big Bryan fan can admit that would be a very memorable moment.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

please explain the hype? When Batista left he wasn't winning Royal Rumbles, Main Eventing WM, or carrying the WWE title. Since leaving he is older, carries more injuries, had a failed UFC career, and was a featured extra in MOS.

He is not the star Brock is, or the house hold name Rock was. Rock is the biggest movie star in the world. Batista has yet to have his face show up in a movie, and the Guardians movie that I've seen hyped on here, has him as a CGI character.

What makes anyone think he will come back above the position he was in when he left? What are you buying into? Are you marking? Do you believe Vince's love for big guys that much? Or are you so surprised he came back you think he had to have been promised all the best spots?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



> I get what youre saying, but Batista is unproven ground right now, we dont know how the fans will react to him on his return.


I do. How the hell do you not?



> Do you really think that the WWE will risk it with someone that has been out of action for 4 years and done nothing noteworthy outside of bash the PG direction, or would they put Bryan in the main event, someone that has a year long build up to his title win and someone that has the strongest connection with the fans?


The way Bryan's been booked, they'll "risk" it, even though it's not a risk. The WrestleMania name is a brand. People buy Mania because it's Mania. And if they won't, and nobody wants to see Batista, which most casuals will, who cares? They have Undertaker. They have Brock. They have Cena. They have Triple H. They have Bryan. And they have Hulk Hogan coming back, the deal is basically signed, sealed and delivered. So that's more than enough.



> You might be right that the title match wont go on last, but I think they will do the underdog Bryan vs Lesnar match as main event so they can close the show with the entire Stadium doing the YES chant.


Really?  They don't care if the arena erupts in Yes chants, they want the main event to probably be whatever Cena's doing, and Undertaker vs Brock and Batista vs Orton are the matches that are being talked about. And this year, the predicted Mania matches were all right. Cena got Rock, Undertaker got Punk, and Triple H got Brock. What makes you think this year's gonna be any different? There's good, reliable sources behind this info.



> Im sure that even you, someone thats not a very big Bryan fan can admit that would be a very memorable moment.


Sure it would, but the way Bryan's been booked, I have no reason to believe they'd ever do it. Bryan is a secondary babyface, that's how they view him. He's not Cena or the part time stars. I know this is hard to grasp for fans, but they look at more than just the crowd reaction.



RebelArch86 said:


> please explain the hype? When Batista left he wasn't winning Royal Rumbles, Main Eventing WM, or carrying the WWE title. Since leaving he is older, carries more injuries, had a failed UFC career, and was a featured extra in MOS.


Batista's last feud was a feud with Cena over the WWE title, and he held it going into Mania. Yeah, it wasn't the main event, but it's not going to be this year either.



> He is not the star Brock is, or the house hold name Rock was. Rock is the biggest movie star in the world. Batista has yet to have his face show up in a movie, and the Guardians movie that I've seen hyped on here, has him as a CGI character.


He's still the biggest star that the WWE has had since Cena, and it's laughable if you honestly believe WWE is NOT going to push him like a motherfucker.



> What makes anyone think he will come back above the position he was in when he left? What are you buying into? Are you marking? Do you believe Vince's love for big guys that much? Or are you so surprised he came back you think he had to have been promised all the best spots?


What are you NOT buying into? He's a star, a big one. Not Brock or Rock, no, but the second biggest star WWE has produced in the last 7 years and he's GOING to get a push, whether anyone likes it or not. It has nothing to do with him being big. If CHRIS JERICHO was in the WWE Championship match at WrestleMania 28 after returning, do you really think mother fucking BATISTA is not going to be?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

Should put the stipulation whoever wins gets a Rumble spot later in the night...Loser does not get to enter.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Bryan won't be near the mainevent no matter how over he is as long as they are travelling in "nostalgia" still.

I've said it a million times that's why no one will ever become a bigger star then Cena or the current crop of legends. It just won't happen.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Batista's last feud was a feud with Cena over the WWE title, and he held it going into Mania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his last feud was being fed to Cena. He held the title for a month as a place holder to lose at mania. How come every one else who loses to Cena is being buried and fed to Cena, but some how for Batista that proves he is a star?

Orton is a bigger star, Edge is a bigger star, Punk is a bigger star, Hardy is a bigger star, Bryan is becoming a bigger star. 

Thanks for trying to answer but none of what you said explained the hype to me, I don't just take things for granted, so your reply seems to me that it is just causing some guys to mark and create the hype themselves.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



RebelArch86 said:


> his last feud was being fed to Cena. He held the title for a month as a place holder to lose at mania. How come every one else who loses to Cena is being buried and fed to Cena, but some how for Batista that proves he is a star?


Well, maybe he would've held the title longer if he wasn't leaving, ever think about that? Batista losing to John Cena doesn't matter, he was made long ago. John Cena beating Batista isn't John Cena beating Alberto Del Rio who no one cares about, or a midcarder like Damien Sandow.



> Orton is a bigger star,


:lmao No. Orton's not nearly as over as Batista, or the draw that Batista was, or even the draw that any main eventer is. He's a company favourite and that's what sustains his push. Orton is not over with the crowd equal to the push he has recieved, he's an upper midcarder like Alberto Del Rio at best.



> Edge is a bigger star,


I like Edge, but no. Batista out drew him and was featured better than him.



> Punk is a bigger star,


Punk isn't even 1/10'th of the star Batista was and that's coming from a diehard, blind Punk mark. Punk is like the red headed step child of main eventers. The company didn't want him, they tried to make sure he'd never get past a certain level, and even once he got to that certain level, they made sure he'd never get any further when they cut his legs out from under him during the Summer of Punk. The only reason he's a star now is because so many main eventers INCLUDING Batista had already left.



> Hardy is a bigger star,


Jeff was in no way a bigger star than Batista until arguably the very end of his run, but even then, I don't think he ever reached the heights that Batista did. It's clear as day the company didn't think much of him compared to Batista given how long it took him to win the title and how short his reigns were. They looked at Jeff the same way they looked at RVD.



> Bryan is becoming a bigger star.


He won't get there, largely because of the way he's booked. 



> Thanks for trying to answer but none of what you said explained the hype to me, I don't just take things for granted, so your reply seems to me that it is just causing some guys to mark and create the hype themselves.


I don't want to explain the hype for you because I don't get it either, I HATE Batista. But you have to realize regardless of what you think, Batista has been a golden boy in WWE from day one. They LOVE him, they jumped on the opportunity to get him back and they are GOING to capitalize on his return. And if for SOME reason he doesn't win the Rumble, and at this point, I can't see how he won't, then he's gonna be doing a match of equal or higher standing than it anyway. He's not coming back to be Rob Van Dam.

Besides, what are the other choices? Punk and Bryan. Punk is working with Triple H, it's been reported by all the reliable sources, and the build up has started, and even though Bryan COULD win the Rumble, we don't even know if he's going to BE in the Rumble. He has a concussion, reportedly a serious one. Dolph Ziggler was out for WEEKS with a concussion, the Rumble is next Sunday.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



GoToSl33p said:


> Bryan won't be near the mainevent no matter how over he is as long as they are travelling in "nostalgia" still.
> 
> I've said it a million times that's why no one will ever become a bigger star then Cena or the current crop of legends. It just won't happen.


This. Bryan fans are getting carried away if they think Batista isn't the odds on favorite for winning the Rumble and facing Orton for the title at Mania 30. Bryan's connection with the fans be damned in Vince's mind. From Vince's POV he thinks they can push Bryan anytime and he's already paid off the part timer and nostalgia tour so get your money's worth out of them now and save the big Bryan moment for after when we're back to full timers only. It sucks because Bryan should be closing Mania 30 after Monday night alone but that's generally not how Vince thinks.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I do. How the hell do you not?


I dont because there hasnt been any indication that he will be super well received, not a thing. For all we know, he might get the crowd going for his return and then people will go mild for him after a while. Hes no different than RVD and Jericho even if he was once pushed as a main eventer. The WWE are not starving for new people to clog up the main event scene, especially not someone in his 40s that hasnt ever been enough of a proven draw to justify him getting catapulted in that spot.




> The way Bryan's been booked, they'll "risk" it, even though it's not a risk. The WrestleMania name is a brand. People buy Mania because it's Mania. And if they won't, and nobody wants to see Batista, which most casuals will, who cares? They have Undertaker. They have Brock. They have Cena. They have Triple H. They have Bryan. And they have Hulk Hogan coming back, the deal is basically signed, sealed and delivered. So that's more than enough.


They did it with Chris Benoit in 2004, he was not even the most over guy on the roster but they still gave him his feel good moment. You said it yourself, people buy the event because its Wrestlemania, so what is the risk of putting Bryan in the main event? The risk with Batista is crowd backlash, can you imagine the crowd heckling all the main event build up segments like they did in Seatle with LOUD Daniel Bryan chants? WWE know that the fans want Bryan to win, they would be stupid not to give them that.




> Really?  They don't care if the arena erupts in Yes chants, they want the main event to probably be whatever Cena's doing, and Undertaker vs Brock and Batista vs Orton are the matches that are being talked about. And this year, the predicted Mania matches were all right. Cena got Rock, Undertaker got Punk, and Triple H got Brock. What makes you think this year's gonna be any different? There's good, reliable sources behind this info.


Because last year they were not in the same position. Rock and Cena popped them their biggest buyrate and they desperately wanted Cena to get his win back plus the title on the line made it feel a bit different. There was no storyline where the fans were emotionally invested in someone like they are with Bryan right now. CM Punk was hot, and he got the next best thing next to the main event. And I think they care for the YES chant in the Stadium to use in their highlight reels for years to come, and it might be Bryan's biggest chance at crossover appeal. When they chanted YES in that Football game last weekend, the WWE were all over it. I think they want to create that moment.



> Sure it would, but the way Bryan's been booked, I have no reason to believe they'd ever do it. Bryan is a secondary babyface, that's how they view him. He's not Cena or the part time stars. I know this is hard to grasp for fans, but they look at more than just the crowd reaction.


How Bryan's been booked? He opened and closed the show on Monday. He beat Cena clean at Summerslam and he has main evented a string of PPVs. The only reason he hasnt been doing much since Survivor Series is to kill time. I have no reason to believe they dont have big plans for him.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, maybe he would've held the title longer if he wasn't leaving, ever think about that? Batista losing to John Cena doesn't matter, he was made long ago. John Cena beating Batista isn't John Cena beating Alberto Del Rio who no one cares about, or a midcarder like Damien Sandow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with all of this except that Edge was below Batista. They were tied IMO, and Bryan *will* get booked right eventually. At some point Vince will have to to avoid crowds shitting all over his favorite toys. Jeff Hardy being bigger than Batista is just :lmao worthy. Punk's there with the audience but NOT with the WWE establishment....same with Bryan currently. And yes a lot of that has to do with Vince's hard on for muscle heads.

One other thing to consider is Batista's bad run with muscle tears. He had a lot of them 4 years ago when he was younger and healthier. Just 1 could put him on the shelf for quite a while. The opposite of that however is from recent pics Batista looks to have slimmed down some. He's not as ripped as he was so less tears potentially.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



> I dont because there hasnt been any indication that he will be super well received, not a thing. For all we know, he might get the crowd going for his return and then people will go mild for him after a while. Hes no different than RVD and Jericho even if he was once pushed as a main eventer. The WWE are not starving for new people to clog up the main event scene, especially not someone in his 40s that hasnt ever been a proven draw to justify him getting catapulted in that spot.


Batista did draw well. He'll be recieved well because he's a returning big star and people mark for that shit. I wouldn't be worrying at all about his reaction if I'm WWE. Unless he fucks Bryan over he's not gonna get booed, and even if he did, he'd get over as a big heel. So...



> They did it with Chris Benoit in 2004, he was not even the most over guy o the roster but they still gave him his feel good moment. You said it yourself, people buy the event because its Wrestlemania, so what is the risk of putting Bryan in the main event? The risk with Batista is crowd Backlash, can you imagine the crowd heckling all the main event build up segments like they did in Seatle with LOUD Daniel Bryan chants? WWE know that the fans want Bryan to win, they would be stupid not to give them that.


With Benoit, it's just a case of different time, different circumstances, etc. Mania back then wasn't the part timer obsession show that it is now. They didn't even trust him to draw on his own so they put Michaels in there with him.

I don't think it's a risk to put Bryan in the title match, I just don't think they're going to do it because they want another creative direction. They don't give a flying fuck about crowd backlash, they're used to it with John Cena and everything that surrounds him. 



> How Bryan's been booked? He opened and closed the show last night. He beat Cena clean at Summerslam and he has main evented a string of PPVs. The only reason he hasnt been doing much since Survivor Series is to kill time. I have no reason to believe they dont have big plans for him.


They very well probably do, but big plans and title match at WrestleMania are not interchangeable.

You want to know how he's been booked? He beat Cena clean, which ONLY happened because John Cena was getting surgery, and every other babyface they would have liked was tied up. Sheamus, injured, Punk, tied up with Heyman, Orton, going to be the heel in the program rather than the face. So, they had to make Bryan look strong because he was their de facto top babyface while Cena was gone. Not denying that he beat Cena clean, but they squandered the win and they never brought it up during the build of Bryan/Orton. He main evented PPV's, in which he was screwed over in every single one of them, he proceeded to be belittled by the Authority ALL the time, with NO payoff. The payoff hilariously enough is actually going to Punk, not Bryan. He proceeded to lose the feud with Orton, then he was thrown in a random storyline with the Wyatt Family, during which, he got his ass kicked multiple times, lost to Bray Wyatt at TLC, joined the Wyatt Family, with the original plan being that he was going to stay with them for a while, and only just turned back, which obviously was an audible because they figured out they could make more money with him outside the Wyatt Family, but it in NO way suggests that he's the likely winner, because Bray Wyatt is not a Rumble contender or someone around the title picture. Yes, he opened and closed Raw, because it was going to be the biggest story of the night. Daniel Bryan isn't going to be the big story next week, Batista is, the last push for Cena vs Orton is, Bryan is 3'rd at best. Bryan may not even be there because of the concussion.

They may be killing time until WrestleMania, but if that was the case, why have him win at SummerSlam at all? Put Orton over Cena at SummerSlam instead, then have Bryan inserted into the title picture another way, hold it off. I would think that it would be smarter if his first WWE title was at WrestleMania itself. Then they can do something similar to Shawn Michaels' boyhood dream. Too late for that, he's won the belt twice already.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Happenstan said:


> This. Bryan fans are getting carried away if they think Batista isn't the odds on favorite for winning the Rumble and facing Orton for the title at Mania 30. Bryan's connection with the fans be damned in Vince's mind. From Vince's POV he thinks they can push Bryan anytime and he's already paid off the part timer and nostalgia tour so get your money's worth out of them now and save the big Bryan moment for after when we're back to full timers only. It sucks because Bryan should be closing Mania 30 after Monday night alone but that's generally not how Vince thinks.


Of course he should just like a year ago whether you wanna admit it Punk should have closed Mania 29.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



GoToSl33p said:


> Of course he should just like a year ago whether you wanna admit it Punk should have closed Mania 29.


Huh? I've never said Punk shouldn't have. The only thing we've ever disagreed on is that Cena somehow held Punk down by closing shows with Mr. People Power.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

To step into the "is Batista over" argument, I just wanna say that I wasn't watching wrestling dedicatedly for 13 years and that pretty covered the entire career of Batista ... and yet I walked away with the impression that he was the biggest star during his run. I moved around 4 countries during that time, and Batista was a bigger star in all of them. 

I personally don't think that Punk, Bryan (though he shouldn't be on that list yet since he's at the brink so it can go in either direction at this point), Hardy, Edge and even Cena for a short period eclipsed his stardom when he was at his peak. I.e. Batista's peak was greater than all of the guys named. Of course, this is personal opinion that's not entirely informed. I wasn't even watching the WWE at the time ... but something about Batista always struck me as being the biggest of the lot.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You want to know how he's been booked? He beat Cena clean, which ONLY happened because John Cena was getting surgery, and every other babyface they would have liked was tied up. Sheamus, injured, Punk, tied up with Heyman, Orton, going to be the heel in the program rather than the face. So, they had to make Bryan look strong because he was their de facto top babyface while Cena was gone.


Wrong-o. The rumors of Bryan's rise started a week after Payback in June. He beat Cena in August. WWE didn't know Cena was injured then. So your theory is just plain wrong here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Happenstan said:


> Wrong-o. The rumors of Bryan's rise started a week after Payback in June. He beat Cena in August. WWE didn't know Cena was injured then. So your theory is just plain wrong here.


Rumors? You're basing this on RUMORS here? Of course there were rumors, when you're as over as he is, people are gonna naturally think you're getting the title even if there's no plans for it. Besides, you know damn well there's no long term planning in WWE outside of something that involves The Rock, even when it comes to Bryan himself. Bryan was supposed to last with the Wyatt Family longer than 2 weeks, 2 weeks later he's a babyface again. There's no way in HELL that match was 2 months in the making. They don't even know what CENA is doing at WrestleMania yet.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Rumors? *You're basing this on RUMORS here? Of course there were rumors, when you're as over as he is, people are gonna naturally think you're getting the title even if there's no plans for it.* Besides, you know damn well there's no long term planning in WWE outside of something that involves The Rock, even when it comes to Bryan himself. Bryan was supposed to last with the Wyatt Family longer than 2 weeks, 2 weeks later he's a babyface again.


He wasn't this over at the time. He was just starting the weak link angle that would give him the first win over Shield that pulled in everyone else who Team Hell no hadn't converted to Bryan fans.

No there is rarely any long term planning but as I've said numerous times the reason I think the rumors started and Bryan's push got front lined was because when Punk came back at Payback he told Vince this was his last full time contract. I think Vince still believes he can talk him in to resigning but Bryan was the backup plan that turned into THE plan.

As for the Wyatt Family thing...yes that was sped up considerably Monday night. Whether that was because of the Michigan game, the house show backlash, or all the fan backlash is anyone's guess.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Having watched wrestling since the start of the attitude era I can safely say that I can't remember one occasion where Batista got a crowd reaction that was even close to what Bryan has been getting recently. It was also very rare for batista to put on a great match with his matches against taker the only ones that come to mind.

I don't mine Batista returning but there are a lot more wrestlers who would entertain 10000000s better in the main event


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Batista did draw well. He'll be recieved well because he's a returning big star and people mark for that shit. I wouldn't be worrying at all about his reaction if I'm WWE. Unless he fucks Bryan over he's not gonna get booed, and even if he did, he'd get over as a big heel. So...


I would worry about the reaction. Nobody was f ing Bryan over in storyline when they did the Champion vs Champion ceremony, but fans still heckled the segment with loud Daniel Bryan chants. It mightve been in his hometown, but trends spread fast in WWE and this Monday he got an even bigger ovation from a random town. I doubt Batista would be able to turn the chants to his advantage like Cena did. I also doubt that WWE truly believe that Batista vs Orton in 2014 will draw more interest than Bryan vs Lesnar. With Bryan vs Lesnar, you have the underdog crowd favorite against a monster that also happens to be the biggest main event draw in UFC history, and had arguably the match of the year with another smaller guy at Summerslam. 





> With Benoit, it's just a case of different time, different circumstances, etc. Mania back then wasn't the part timer obsession show that it is now. They didn't even trust him to draw on his own so they put Michaels in there with him.
> 
> I don't think it's a risk to put Bryan in the title match, I just don't think they're going to do it because they want another creative direction. They don't give a flying fuck about crowd backlash, they're used to it with John Cena and everything that surrounds him.


Yes it was a different time, but now more than ever the WWE needs to make a new mega star going forward, and Batista is certainly not going to be that guy. In 2004 their problem wasnt star power, it was balancing out the star power on both brands, and even then they were grooming Cena and Orton as the future.

Do you honestly recall a time when fans completely took over a segment by chanting another wrestler's name in Cena segments that they weren't a part of outside of the Rock who was his actual Wrestlemania opponent? The worse that happened was people telling him he sucks, and that is not any indication that someone else was more qualified than he was. With Bryan, fans are flat out telling WWE that hes their guy, and have been doing so all year.







> They very well probably do, but big plans and title match at WrestleMania are not interchangeable.
> 
> You want to know how he's been booked? He beat Cena clean, which ONLY happened because John Cena was getting surgery, and every other babyface they would have liked was tied up. Sheamus, injured, Punk, tied up with Heyman, Orton, going to be the heel in the program rather than the face. So, they had to make Bryan look strong because he was their de facto top babyface while Cena was gone. Not denying that he beat Cena clean, but they squandered the win and they never brought it up during the build of Bryan/Orton. He main evented PPV's, in which he was screwed over in every single one of them, he proceeded to be belittled by the Authority ALL the time, with NO payoff. The payoff hilariously enough is actually going to Punk, not Bryan. He proceeded to lose the feud with Orton, then he was thrown in a random storyline with the Wyatt Family, during which, he got his ass kicked multiple times, lost to Bray Wyatt at TLC, joined the Wyatt Family, with the original plan being that he was going to stay with them for a while, and only just turned back, which obviously was an audible because they figured out they could make more money with him outside the Wyatt Family, but it in NO way suggests that he's the likely winner, because Bray Wyatt is not a Rumble contender or someone around the title picture. Yes, he opened and closed Raw, because it was going to be the biggest story of the night. Daniel Bryan isn't going to be the big story next week, Batista is, the last push for Cena vs Orton is, Bryan is 3'rd at best. Bryan may not even be there because of the concussion.
> 
> They may be killing time until WrestleMania, but if that was the case, why have him win at SummerSlam at all? Put Orton over Cena at SummerSlam instead, then have Bryan inserted into the title picture another way, hold it off. I would think that it would be smarter if his first WWE title was at WrestleMania itself. Then they can do something similar to Shawn Michaels' boyhood dream. Too late for that, he's won the belt twice already.


I doubt they would have given Sheamus a clean win over Cena at Summerslam, but stranger things have happened. I think they were testing the water with Bryan when he first won the title and had Orton beat him for that extra sympathy. The reason I think Lesnar will win the title and feud with Bryan is because Bryan already beat Orton several times but has been screwed constantly, with Lesnar there is an actual threat and it freshens up the scenes. I can admit that it seems like WWE did not think the authority angle through very well, but I seriously doubt that they will overlook Bryans monster momentum right now just to give Batista a main event spot for no apparent reason outside of negotiation conditions, and I dont think they agreed to that with someone that has no real track record of drawability for them.

I think they can still do the boyhood dream thing. Have him go in the ultimate underdog, create a nice package with his indy footage leading up to the PPV, and have one final package with the Final Countdown theme before his Wrestlemania entrance. Bryan is even more over right now than he was in the summer, theres no reason not to roll with it.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Reaper Jones said:


> To step into the "is Batista over" argument, I just wanna say that I wasn't watching wrestling dedicatedly for 13 years and that pretty covered the entire career of Batista ... and yet I walked away with the impression that he was the biggest star during his run. I moved around 4 countries during that time, and Batista was a bigger star in all of them.
> 
> I personally don't think that Punk, Bryan (though he shouldn't be on that list yet since he's at the brink so it can go in either direction at this point), Hardy, Edge and even Cena for a short period eclipsed his stardom when he was at his peak. I.e. Batista's peak was greater than all of the guys named. Of course, this is personal opinion that's not entirely informed. I wasn't even watching the WWE at the time ... but something about Batista always struck me as being the biggest of the lot.


Batista was big but not that big. Not bigger than Cena though they tried to push him ahead of Cena at one point and it failed. He was on par with Edge IMO.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Happenstan said:


> He wasn't this over at the time. He was just starting the weak link angle that would give him the first win over Shield that pulled in everyone else who Team Hell no hadn't converted to Bryan fans.


What are you talking about? Crowds have been going BATSHIT INSANE for Bryan since WrestleMania 28. Even a hater like me knows that.



> No there is rarely any long term planning but as I've said numerous times the reason I think the rumors started and Bryan's push got front lined was because when Punk came back at Payback he told Vince this was his last full time contract. I think Vince still believes he can talk him in to resigning but Bryan was the backup plan that turned into THE plan.


I just don't buy that they booked a main event that doesn't involve a part timer 2 months in advance. They can't book a week in advance 80% of the time.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What are you talking about? Crowds have been going BATSHIT INSANE for Bryan since WrestleMania 28. Even a hater like me knows that.


Not like this. You make it seem like a light switch was turned and Bryan started getting these massive reactions. It's been a buildup. Mania 28-Hell No-Weak Link Angle-Finally beating Shield-Making Orton tap via yes lock with kendo stick-Getting picked by Cena-Beating Cena...



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I just don't buy that they booked a main event that doesn't involve a part timer 2 months in advance. They can't book a week in advance 80% of the time.


Like I said...Bryan was the backup plan in case Punk leaves. During the buildup Bryan surpassed Punk and here we are. It would kind of explain Punk's funk too. All of a sudden most of Punk's bargaining power just goes up in smoke.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Happenstan said:


> Huh? I've never said Punk shouldn't have. The only thing we've ever disagreed on is that Cena somehow held Punk down by closing shows with Mr. People Power.


I stand corrected.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

After what happened on RAW which gave me chills, I really hope Bryan returns VERY soon to 100%.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I believe Bryan was slated to wrestle Cena at Summerslam since June. Meltzer initially reported that Bryan was going to wrestle Cena at MITB and Summerslam. The idea was to give Cena this career-great match. I dont think Bryan was going to win until they knew that Cena was going to need time off, so they devised the Authority angle and heel Orton angle to leech off Bryan's growing popularity. Bryan tapped out Orton in June and pinned Sheamus cleanly in July. Clearly, WWE had Bryan slated for the match with Cena or he wouldnt have been winning cleanly over two of the superfriends.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

Has anyone ever won a singles match on RR and then went on to win the Rumble too? Usually they enter the Rumble selling their previous match, last few minutes and bye. Bryan isn't winning the Rumble.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Best4Bidness said:


> I believe Bryan was slated to wrestle Cena at Summerslam since June. Meltzer initially reported that Bryan was going to wrestle Cena at MITB and Summerslam. The idea was to give Cena this career-great match. I dont think Bryan was going to win until they knew that Cena was going to need time off, so they devised the Authority angle and heel Orton angle to leech off Bryan's growing popularity. Bryan tapped out Orton in June and pinned Sheamus cleanly in July. Clearly, WWE had Bryan slated for the match with Cena or he wouldnt have been winning cleanly over two of the superfriends.


Interesting. So Cena's injury really couldn't have come at a better time for Bryan. Also, its a little awkward that Cena match against Bryan because, yes, its a great match for Cena, but the match seems to 'belong' more to Bryan. I chuckle that this shitbag Daniel Wyatt crap, the only escape hatch they had for it was a showdown in a cage, where Bryan had to finally get his revenge on someone; otherwise, they never let him come out on top, but they had no choice here. If it wasn't killing the Wyatts, this shit would have dragged out and Bryan probably wouldn't have ever gotten revenge, it would have been Cena/Hogan nonsense perhaps.

I also believe the Authority 18 seconds themselves (the concept that you go over in a feud, but it pisses the fans off that it backfires). Kane is doing must of the talking now, who would never get blamed for horrible screwjob finishes like the McMahons. Triple H keeping a little lower profile so the stench of the negative energy will be gone when his program with Punk starts up.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

I hope both end up in the rumble as well


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Damn, this concussions have been worse than in the NHL lately


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Im calling bullshit he was fine during raw


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

What a waste. I would have preffered the outcome they went with on Raw but save that moment for the end of the RR. I think that's what most people wanted and the buzz it would have generated with it being the second best ppv of the year would have been incredible then the build on the lead up to WM would be epic.

You never know the RR singles match could get Dbry back in check before he turns in the actual Rumble match again but they've already ruined it by having that Raw ending like that.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

If this turns out to be anything substantial and Bryan doesn't go where he's supposed to because of this... FUCKING HELL


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Bryan was absent from this week's smackdown tapings, which is not a good sign. Bryan never misses smackdown does he?


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

He misses it a lot


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

It is strange how there's still no official confirmation 4 days after the event. At this point we might as well wait out the week and see what happens on Raw. Hopefully the whole thing was BS.


----------



## Robcore™ (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



Quasi Juice said:


> Has anyone ever won a singles match on RR and then went on to win the Rumble too? Usually they enter the Rumble selling their previous match, last few minutes and bye. Bryan isn't winning the Rumble.


Brock Lesnar did it in 2003.

Rock in 1998 had a singles match and was the last eliminated having entered 4th. 
Bret Hart was joint winner in 1994, but had a tag team match earlier on.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Kalashnikov said:


> If this turns out to be anything substantial and Bryan doesn't go where he's supposed to because of this... FUCKING HELL


Where was he supposed to go?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



tbp82 said:


> Where was he supposed to go?


Winning the Rumble and then winning the title in the main event at WM seeing as he's the most over babyface we've had in years.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Queen Creole said:


> Winning the Rumble and then winning the title in the main event at WM seeing as he's the most over babyface we've had in years.


I wonder if that was/is really in the works or if that is just wishful thinking. I almost expect that WWE was/is planning to do something with Bryan/Cena/Hogan as a tag team type match.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



Ratedr4life said:


> Bryan defeats Bray, enters the Rumble at #1,last all the way through wins it by eliminating Reigns, goes on to WM30 and defeats Cena in the main event for the WWE World Title :mark:


Damn, and CENA has the reputation of "Superman" around here and gets killed for it?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



Gutwrench said:


> Damn, and CENA has the reputation of "Superman" around here and gets killed for it?


Daniel Bryan is the chairman of the IWC so our rules don't apply to him.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Daniel Bryan is the chairman of the IWC so our rules don't apply to him.


The Bryan love-fest is completely off the rails at the moment. I agree with you on another point I saw you make earlier in the thread; I don't have any interest in seeing Bryan beat Wyatt ONCE AGAIN. Enough is enough with Bray Wyatt and the Wyatt Family looking weak and like complete fools.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

I feel like they'll be missing out on a great opportunity to turn the Wyatts into tweeners. Just have them run in and make the save on RAW when Bryan is getting attacked. Boom. People already like them for having an awesome gimmick and for Bray especially playing his part so well. He can just say he's proud that Bryan unleashed his full potential or something. 

This way it'd keep the Wyatt Family in a relevant storyline for Wrestlemania without having to fight Bryan or Team Hell No. Just keep The Shield together a little longer and they could have Shield vs Wyatt Family at Wrestlemania. They teased it before and everyone was looking forward to it, I can't believe they'd miss out on that opportunity. I really think the Wyatts would make a great tweener group against The Authority... but I am expecting them to just have Bryan beat Bray at the Rumble instead.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

Bryan will never get booked to do all that. He's been booked strong but nowhere near Cena strong. And kicking Wyatt's ass doesn't make you Superman, he's one guy and still just a midcarder. 

It was a really nice ass whipping though, wasn't it? :yes


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Anyway..... Is there anymore news on this? Is it even true?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Still no indication that this happened from WWE.COM, The Bella Twins' twitter, WWE's Facebook account, Brie Bella's Instagram, WWE's twitter, or Daniel Bryan's twitter (He posted a positive tweet 2 days ago). Just as the "Big Guy" said, don't believe in everything you read from those dirtsheets.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Duke Silver said:


> It is strange how there's still no official confirmation 4 days after the event. At this point we might as well wait out the week and see what happens on Raw. Hopefully the whole thing was BS.


Yeah, it is. This is either being faked so WWE can create some huge moment when Bryan "overcomes" all and makes it into the Rumble maybe even winning it (or the concussion being used for why he loses) or WWE have intentionally put a media blackout on Bryan's injury which they've never done before. For that matter *why* would they cover up a legit injury? This has to be BS or a story line. Nothing else makes sense.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Daniel Bryan is the chairman of the IWC so our rules don't apply to him.


As stalkerish it is, it's really upsetting the hate brigade I've seen you go on over Daniel Bryan because he turned on Wyatt. Did you not see it coming?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Starting to think this is bullshit too. Usually WWE.com would've mentioned something by now if he truly had a concussion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



Gutwrench said:


> The Bryan love-fest is completely off the rails at the moment. I agree with you on another point I saw you make earlier in the thread; I don't have any interest in seeing Bryan beat Wyatt ONCE AGAIN. Enough is enough with Bray Wyatt and the Wyatt Family looking weak and like complete fools.


Agreed, it's so bad, especially with characters like this. This is the type of act that needs to look dominant, and they don't.



MrEvans said:


> As stalkerish it is, it's really upsetting the hate brigade I've seen you go on over Daniel Bryan because he turned on Wyatt. Did you not see it coming?


Not this soon (it's also been confirmed that it wasn't the plan to do it this fast) and I would've hoped that Bray Wyatt would've been built up more and better equipped to deal with it. I would've liked to see the angle run its course. At this point, because of the abrupt nature of the storylines end, I expect Triple H and Vince to blame Bray Wyatt for it being a bad decision to put Bryan in the Wyatt Family, because God knows they'll never point the finger at themselves, and I also expect that that means he'll be a poorly booked midcarder with a match extremely low on the card at WrestleMania, where he loses and then continues to plummet down the card until no one looks at him as a future star anymore. Like they've done with everybody who should've been a top star in the last 7 years.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Yeah, starting to believe that it's utter horse shite.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

He'll turn into another Cena if everything that got listed happens


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Meltzer and Alvarez said on their podcast that WWE likes to create scenarios to create buzz to keep the internet talking during the weekend when there is no wrestling going on, which is the reason for the crazy Ryback tweets last weekend and may very well be what is going on here if this isn't true.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



will94 said:


> Meltzer and Alvarez said on their podcast that WWE likes to create scenarios to create buzz to keep the internet talking during the weekend when there is no wrestling going on, which is the reason for the crazy Ryback tweets last weekend and may very well be what is going on here if this isn't true.


Mission accomplished. I've been to WWE.com more times in the last 3 days than all of 2012 and 2013 combined. Dirty Fuckers.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Agreed, it's so bad, especially with characters like this. This is the type of act that needs to look dominant, and they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Not this soon (it's also been confirmed that it wasn't the plan to do it this fast) and I would've hoped that Bray Wyatt would've been built up more and better equipped to deal with it. I would've liked to see the angle run its course. At this point, because of the abrupt nature of the storylines end, I expect Triple H and Vince to blame Bray Wyatt for it being a bad decision to put Bryan in the Wyatt Family, because God knows they'll never point the finger at themselves, and I also expect that that means he'll be a poorly booked midcarder with a match extremely low on the card at WrestleMania, where he loses and then continues to plummet down the card until no one looks at him as a future star anymore. Like they've done with everybody who should've been a top star in the last 7 years.


Thing is though, Bray is shit anyway.

He is wonderful on the microphone and his gimmick is quality but he's hardly excellent in the ring and he's not exactly got the charisma to main event. I don't think there was any point that it was too soon for Bryan to get out as he should have never have been put with the Wyatts in the first place.

Bray should be upper midcard but not really in the mix for the WWEWHC scene at all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Another day with nothing new on Bryan. Could WWE be doing a bait and switch, knowing that a lot of Bryan fans think he might win the Rumble after that spectacle on Raw. You get these fans to order the show, only to film an injury angle on the ppv itself. I am just having trouble believing this report is erroneous or even made up. I subscribed to the Observer newsletter for years back in the late 80's through the mid 90's, so I am fairly confident in Meltzer. It is just strange that there is still no word on wwe.com.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

This may have just been a minor concussion. I'm no doctor, but it is possible to recover with a week or so if you show no adverse effects. I'm sure they would have posted it by now if he was expected to have to sit the rumble out.

Pretty sure he won't wrestle next Raw, which may be perfect, as he can cut a promo on Bray Wyatt instead.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Best4Bidness said:


> Another day with nothing new on Bryan. Could WWE be doing a bait and switch, knowing that a lot of Bryan fans think he might win the Rumble after that spectacle on Raw. You get these fans to order the show, only to film an injury angle on the ppv itself. I am just having trouble believing this report is erroneous or even made up. I subscribed to the Observer newsletter for years back in the late 80's through the mid 90's, so I am fairly confident in Meltzer. It is just strange that there is still no word on wwe.com.


WWE Officials has confirmed through F4WOnline, PWInsider, WNW, LOP WINC,,Wrestlezone PWTorch, etc. whatever that he did have a concussion. Why wwe.com not saying anything? Who knows might be because its not that bad, they are trying to sell tickets for their weekend house shows and don't want people to think he is out, or they plan to use it as part of the storyline.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

They may be waiting to do some angle on raw to address the concussion and add it to Bryan storyline continuity. There's no other reason not to report it on the website after all these days.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

WWE is not going to announce it, simple.

They want him in that Rumble match to win it!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



JY57 said:


> WWE Officials has confirmed through F4WOnline, PWInsider, WNW, LOP WINC,,Wrestlezone PWTorch, etc. whatever that he did have a concussion. Why wwe.com not saying anything? Who knows might be because its not that bad, they are trying to sell tickets for their weekend house shows and don't want people to think he is out, or they plan to use it as part of the storyline.


Or more likely one uninformed or attention seeking stooge "confirmed" it to one of those websites and the rest took it as gospel and ran with the exact same story so they didn't look clueless.....meanwhile there never was a concussion or it was so minor the WWE knew almost immediately it was nothing.

If this were real WWE.com would have mentioned it. If it were faked for story line purposes they would have dubbed something into the Smackdown commentary to set up and hype Raw and get people watching. More and more this is looking to me like some dirt sheet getting wrong info from their "source", the rest of the dirt sheets following along like sheep and WWE just sitting back letting them make fools of themselves. I just can't see Bryan having a concussion and WWE.com ignoring the whole thing this long. How many hours was it before they were all over AJ fainting a few weeks ago? Like less than a day.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



JY57 said:


> WWE Officials has confirmed through F4WOnline, PWInsider, WNW, LOP WINC,,Wrestlezone PWTorch, etc. whatever that he did have a concussion. Why wwe.com not saying anything? Who knows might be because its not that bad, they are trying to sell tickets for their weekend house shows and don't want people to think he is out, or they plan to use it as part of the storyline.


Why would they report it to dirtsheets and not announce themselves? Still wreaks of bullshit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

So just some light duty until the big show? Seems fair.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Bad timing.

Still think Big Dave has been booked to win from the start.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I can't see it being true. I re watched the end of raw and he was fine. I think the dirt sheets have got it wrong like they so often do


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

I think Bray should go over Daniel in this match, that way he won't lose momentum and can be shown as even more of a threat. Bryan and Wyatt will enter the Rumble Match in which Bryan can get back at Wyatt by eliminating him from the Rumble and Bryan will win the Rumble.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*

Or just have Bryan beat Wyatt, then Bryan enters the Rumble, looks like he's about to win it only to get screwed by the Wyatts.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

What exactly is the point of "working" people by not reporting a thing about it on WWE.com, and only confirming it with the major dirtsheets? That's a tiny amount of your audience, most of them will not have a clue you even said anything about it.
It seems more likely they want to keep it quiet after the big moment he had on RAW, so that if it's a short recovery they can move on without derailing it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Best4Bidness said:


> Another day with nothing new on Bryan. Could WWE be doing a bait and switch, knowing that a lot of Bryan fans think he might win the Rumble after that spectacle on Raw. You get these fans to order the show, only to film an injury angle on the ppv itself. I am just having trouble believing this report is erroneous or even made up. I subscribed to the Observer newsletter for years back in the late 80's through the mid 90's, so I am fairly confident in Meltzer. It is just strange that there is still no word on wwe.com.


I think WWE is bating Bryan fans to order the Royal Rumble after RAW. He'll be in the Royal Rumble for sure.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I think WWE is bating Bryan fans to order the Royal Rumble after RAW. He'll be in the Royal Rumble for sure.


Don't get what you mean if he's in the rumble then fans would not have been baited. The only way they would be baited is if he's announced for the rumble ppv then they pull a injury angle or kidnapping or something and he's not there.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ggest-womes-star-in-history-dan-rather-on-mma



> --Something to watch out for tonight at the house show in Hammond is how the Daniel Bryan situation is addressed, if he works, if he's there, or how he's protected. Bryan suffered a concussion Monday night and was kept off from wrestling on Tuesday. There have been no updates on his condition given, and WWE has acknowledged it to us but has not said anything on its own web site or television shows about it.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Daniel Bryan will not wrestle at raw house shot tonight


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Can't believe anything until I see confirmation from WWE directly.


----------



## Y2Jerichoo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Hopefully its serious, those yes chants give me a headache.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Y2Jerichoo said:


> Hopefully its serious, those yes chants give me a headache.


Most TV remotes have a MUTE button. Learn to use it.


----------



## Y2Jerichoo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Matt Reptar said:


> Most TV remotes have a MUTE button. Learn to use it.


True, but that still doesn't prevent that ugly goat face appearing on the screen.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Y2Jerichoo said:


> Hopefully its serious, those yes chants give me a headache.


Hopefully you'll stop being an unfunny scumbag and use the remote to change the channel or hit mute button, if they bother you so much. fpalm


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I don't want anything to do with the Rumble if Bryan isn't there. Punk isn't winning....Sheamus isn't winning...Reigns ain't winning. It's about Bryan and Batista..no Bryan..no dice. Now he could come in at 30, do a safe set of moves, and win. All I know is Bryan not mattering is gonna lead to bad things crowd wise.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Y2Jerichoo said:


> True, but that still doesn't prevent that ugly goat face appearing on the screen.


It's funny you mention that because this screen is also the only thing preventing all of us from seeing your face as well.  Quite ironic to be honest.


----------



## Y2Jerichoo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



THANOS said:


> It's funny you mention that because this screen is also the only thing preventing all of us from seeing your face as well.  Quite ironic to be honest.



Ok?? Your point being? I get more pie in one night than you'll get in a lifetime.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Yes Era said:


> I don't want anything to do with the Rumble if Bryan isn't there. Punk isn't winning....Sheamus isn't winning...Reigns ain't winning. It's about Bryan and Batista..no Bryan..no dice. Now he could come in at 30, do a safe set of moves, and win. All I know is Bryan not mattering is gonna lead to bad things crowd wise.


I could see HHH banning Bryan from the Rumble. Two minutes after #30 is called, Kane announces a #31 entrant which is Bryan who then wins. This would further the idea of Kane helping his old partner. Probably wont happen as it runs contrary to Kane punishing Punk on behalf of The Authority.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I hope it's nothing serious. It'd be a shame if he failed the Wrestlemania season.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Y2Jerichoo said:


> Ok?? Your point being? I get more pie in one night than you'll get in a lifetime.


You must have got a raging erection when Magnum TA was in a car crash. Maybe Drozdov's look bothered you, so you were probably happy not to have to see him anymore. People criticize MarkedforDeath but you are already beneath anything he ever posted. Cretin.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Y2Jerichoo said:


> Hopefully its serious, those yes chants give me a headache.


What a fucking douchebag...Wishing to a person to be injured because he don't like him..

CHANGE YOUR FUCKING CHANNEL MORON.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Y2Jerichoo said:


> Ok?? Your point being? I get more pie in one night than you'll get in a lifetime.


:ti

0/10


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



JY57 said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ggest-womes-star-in-history-dan-rather-on-mma





> --Something to watch out for tonight at the house show in Hammond is how the Daniel Bryan situation is addressed, if he works, if he's there, or how he's protected. Bryan suffered a concussion Monday night and was kept off from wrestling on Tuesday. There have been no updates on his condition given, and WWE has acknowledged it to us but has not said anything on its own web site or television shows about it.


Doubtful. Hell if I were Vince there is no way I'd let Bryan perform tonight no matter how healthy he is. Why give away the secret at a house show when they can hold him off and get Bryan fans to tune in Monday for the news?





Y2Jerichoo said:


> Hopefully its serious, those yes chants give me a headache.


:banplz:




Y2Jerichoo said:


> Ok?? Your point being? I get more pie in one night than you'll get in a lifetime.


Oh, my mistake about the ban. I didn't realize you were 6. So....how's kintergarten treating ya? Still having trouble with 2 X 2?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Y2Jerichoo said:


> Ok?? Your point being? I get more pie in one night than you'll get in a lifetime.


Did you seriously just use a Rock catchphrase on me online? :lmao Dear lord..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Someone needs to ban that useless dweeb Y2Jerichoo

He's giving the actual Jericho a bad name.

Hopefully it isn't serious and he wins the Rumble. :mark:


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Since none of us know how severe the concussion was, he could fine today. He probably wont wrestle monday, but in all likelyhoods he'll be good to go at rumble. Maybe forget the match with wyatt and have him just in the rumble if he supoosed to win.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Has anyone thought WWE might not have commented on this because it's bullshit? Everyone is talking as if the concussion is certain when unless I am missing something in this thread nothing has been confirmed.

It's pretty common practice for any organisation not to comment on internet or tabloid rumours. Football teams ignore transfer speculation all the time. Fact Bryan did not work Smackdown is not that noteworthy as no one always works both shows. If he misses Raw this week then we know there is a issue.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



ruderick said:


> Has anyone thought WWE might not have commented on this because it's bullshit?


Uhhh. That's EXACTLY what everyone is thinking when they say that.. The only reason this ever got any legs at all is because the same shitty sites claimed they contacted WWE and WWE confirmed it. If they never posted the "confirmation" this thread would be buried by now.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

bryan didn't wrestle tonight in hammond, refunds were offered so it doesn't look good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



validreasoning said:


> bryan didn't wrestle tonight in hammond, refunds were offered so it doesn't look good.


I am not optimistic. If legit, I hope he isnt laid up for too long. If he isnt going to be at the Rumble, wwe has to announce it beforehand. If not, the crowd will be chanting for him during the match to the point it could distract from the winner.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Why are WWE offering refunds because a vanilla midget who can't draw wasn't there?


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

^^
Because he was advertised and didn't show up obviously.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

probably from all those stupid running drop kicks where he lands on his head after barely touching the opponent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Schrute_Farms said:


> probably from all those stupid running drop kicks where he lands on his head after barely touching the opponent.


I love Bryan but he does need to land differently on those kicks. If Bryan is concussed, I wonder if it didnt happen during the first Uso match. At the end of the match, Bryan was left laying by a superkick. He instantly grabbed his head and sold it like crazy. he also did it after Sister Abigail. Could have just been good selling and it happened during the cage match.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Sonnen Says said:


> ^^
> Because he was advertised and didn't show up obviously.


Let's be honest, they wouldn't have offered refunds if any other performer missed that show besides Punk and Bryan (Cena and Orton are on another tour).


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Bryan got concussed on the Double Back Suplex, he lands on the back of his head.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

isn't he getting married soon?
i mean brie bella had a bachelorette party yesterday 
maybe this why he is off the road


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



the fox said:


> isn't he getting married soon?
> i mean brie bella had a bachelorette party yesterday
> maybe this why he is off the road


week after Mania if not mistaken.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Yeah, they are getting married in April. No idea how that affects Mania booking, if at all.


----------



## Go Jericho Go! (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

From the OP-linked article:


> Based on preliminary testing by WWE doctors after the show, it’s believed injury took place early in the steel cage match main event. In a sad twist of irony, we are told Bryan does not remember much about last night.


Best comment on that article by PiggyPoopie:



> What if Bryan came back out with the Wyatt Family next week because he forgot he turned on them...


:lol


----------



## SmarkBusters (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I thought goats had hard skulls so they can headbutt and what not.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



SmarkBusters said:


> I thought goats had hard skulls so they can headbutt and what not.


Cant headbutt Samoans. Wrestling history has established they have hard heads.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

How can someone say DB doesn't draw! He wasn't the champ! lol the wwe did a terrible job at selling SS. Everyone knew cena was going to lose bc of his injury.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



SmarkBusters said:


> I thought goats had hard skulls so they can headbutt and what not.


Wow, this comment as almost as funny as your youtube video.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



SmarkBusters said:


> I thought goats had hard skulls so they can headbutt and what not.


Not only are you a terrible internet poster but you are being evicted


----------



## SmarkBusters (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Guar said:


> Not only are you a terrible internet poster but you are being evicted


That is off topic, Headliner is going to give you a talkin' to.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Best4Bidness said:


> Yeah, they are getting married in April. No idea how that affects Mania booking, if at all.


He's not winning the title that's for sure. Because if he did he wouldn't have time to get married or go on his honeymoon as he would be required to do plenty of PR. He will most likely have a one on one match with HBK or Taker and be off after that.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



BigEMartin said:


> How can someone say DB doesn't draw! He wasn't the champ! lol the wwe did a terrible job at selling SS. Everyone knew cena was going to lose bc of his injury.


That's a lame excuse. If people knew Daniel Bryan was going to win that shouldn't have meant a low buyrate. People knew Rock was leaving and Brock would beat him and they drew an incredible 500,000 buyrate. So what's your excuse now?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

This coming from an Orton fan. :lmao


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

500,000 was the norm back then, it wasn't incredible.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



King Kenny said:


> This coming from an Orton fan. :lmao


But you can't make any valid excuse for Summerslam not drawing well. Let's hear it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

hear*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



King Kenny said:


> hear*


Let's hear* it?

You don't have any. And don't blame Triple H either. He drew 358,000 the year before with Brock.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Silent KEEL said:


> 500,000 was the norm back then, it wasn't incredible.


This too.

Also that match didn't have the best of build up, why is Bryan the one to blame? Cena was the champion afterall. Pretty certain Bryan has drawn more than Orton has with his limited opportunities mind due.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



King Kenny said:


> This too.
> 
> Also that match didn't have the best of build up, why is Bryan the one to blame? Cena was the champion afterall. Pretty certain Bryan has drawn more than Orton has with his limited opportunities mind due.


Didn't have the best build? The build was all about Daniel Bryan! He got plenty of TV time going into that build. Vince was right when he said fans didn't buy the attraction.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Yeah like seeing Orton/Cena for the 100th time is fantastic right?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

The Rock/Brock Summerslam also had the emotional HBK/HHH rivalry, which likely drew more of the buys than anything else.

That match is why I ordered, Rock/Brock was secondary.

It also debuted Rey Mysterio.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



King Kenny said:


> Yeah like seeing Orton/Cena for the 100th time is fantastic right?


What the hell does this have to do with what we are talking about? 

I'm asking you to come up with valid reasons and you are giving me nothing. Even if fans knew that Bryan was going to win they still would have ordered if they thought that highly of him. Daniel Bryan got one of the biggest summer pushes ever in WWE history: he went over Orton and Sheamus, was handpicked if front of the entire roster by Cena, was the first to defeat The Shield, and got to feud with Mr. McMahon. All of that effort put into Daniel Bryan going into Summerslam. And didn't it payoff with a huge buyrate? Nope.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

No more effort than was put into Orton for the past 10 years, but Bryan is still a bigger draw.

It must sting.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

^that


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Silent KEEL said:


> No more effort than was put into Orton for the past 10 years, but Bryan is still a bigger draw.
> 
> It must sting.


You see, your dodging. And by the way, Orton has almost 2 million more Twitter followers than Daniel Bryan. And don't tell me twitter followers don't matter b/c I distinctly remember seeing the internet wet their pants when AJ went over 1 Million.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Twitter. :lmao


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I'm not involved in your argument, so I'm not dodging.

And what do I care about twitter? DB rarely ever uses it, anyway!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



King Kenny said:


> Twitter. :lmao


Yeah b/c Twitter is so not involved in WWE programming!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I'd ignore The Boy Wonder. He's a well documented SUPER blind Orton Mark, the very worst of them.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



The Boy Wonder said:


> You see, your dodging. And by the way, Orton has almost 2 million more Twitter followers than Daniel Bryan. And don't tell me twitter followers don't matter b/c I distinctly remember seeing the internet wet their pants when AJ went over 1 Million.


Really? Twitter? fpalm


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



The Boy Wonder said:


> But you can't make any valid excuse for Summerslam not drawing well. Let's hear it.


Orton drew the lowest Survivor Series buyrate of al ltime so let's hear your excuse (for the record i'm not blaming Orton because it isn't his fault just pointing out his hypocrisy).


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Lol at the boy wonder. In 10 years orton has gone from being kind of boring to very boring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Happenstan said:


> Really? Twitter? fpalm


This is the real reason Orton gets no crowd reaction. All of his fans are too busy tweeting to cheer for him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Any update on Bryan? Will he be missing RR?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Just a thought...you think WWE is keeping their mouths shut until RAW...have Bryan make an appearance, then the Wyatt Family comes out and give him a beating,then Tuesday morning announce Daniel Bryan has a concussion.?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

I'm wondering about an update too. I'd hate Bryan to miss the rumble because of this .


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Just be glad Daniel Wyatt isn't still going on. They'd probably have had him willingly eliminate himself from the Rumble for Bray.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



O Fenômeno said:


> Just a thought...you think WWE is keeping their mouths shut until RAW...have Bryan make an appearance, then the Wyatt Family comes out and give him a beating


He's not going to take bumps with a concussion


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



The Boy Wonder said:


> That's a lame excuse. If people knew Daniel Bryan was going to win that shouldn't have meant a low buyrate. People knew Rock was leaving and Brock would beat him and they drew an incredible 500,000 buyrate. So what's your excuse now?


Up and comers don't sell PPVs (with few exceptions). Established stars do. Stone Cold wasn't a draw in any sense until late '97. At that point he was 18 months into a perfectly booked megapush. Remember that along the way he was getting pindrop crowd reactions. It took the most strongly booked RR performance of all-time and a GOAT Mania match with Bret to start to get the needle moving. 

In other words, it's way too early to make judgments about whether or not Bryan is a "Draw." Give him 2014 to prove himself.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Aside of possible part-timers, Bryan has become the only reason why I'm interested in the WWE right now.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

No regular match for DB at the rumble is good. Just have him in the rumble match itself. He doesnt have to take that many bumps


----------



## PRL18 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

if they have a plan for him to compete in the RR....have him be attacked on RAW....commentators blah blah blah maybe cant compete....then RR comes then here he comes...i hope so


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Update on Daniel Bryan: Match is likely off for Royal Rumble*

Rumble match against Bray? He,s still in the rumble match is he not? God I hope he,s ok and makes it to the rumble.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Update on Daniel Bryan: Match is likely off for Royal Rumble*

If this is true, Bryan winning the Royal Rumble would be almost impossible.

That's a bummer.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Could also mean Bryan may not be in the rumble match, if that's the case the rumble match will be even worse. Batista winning would be the most obvious winner in rumble HISTORY.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Update on Daniel Bryan: Match is likely off for Royal Rumble*

No regular match for DB at the rumble is good. Just have him in the rumble match itself. He doesnt have to take that many bumps


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Update on Daniel Bryan: Match is likely off for Royal Rumble*

Nah not likely for Bryan/Wyatt at WM, though it depends on Bryan's recovery. I hope Vince finally realized how much of a mistake it was to turn Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Update on Daniel Bryan: Match is likely off for Royal Rumble*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Vince McMahon loves Bryan.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Update on Daniel Bryan: Match is likely off for Royal Rumble*

Damn, Feel better GOAT.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Update on Daniel Bryan: Match is likely off for Royal Rumble*

What the hell is going on with so many concussions? Is it something new or they just didn't give a shit about concussions some years ago? Are wrestlers not careful enough? There is no week witout a concussion, damn it. 

Bryan vs Wyatt at WM30 would be disappointing. The hottest superstar in your company needs to be higher in the card. WWE has now a ticket to build a new big star, but they just can't stop dropping the ball with Bryan. Some day, people will just stop caring about him, like it happened to others. Let's hope they end the rivalry before WM.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Update on Daniel Bryan: Match is likely off for Royal Rumble*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Could also mean Bryan may not be in the rumble match, if that's the case the rumble match will be even worse. Batista winning would be the most obvious winner in rumble HISTORY.


It would really come down to Batista and Punk unless there was a winner out of left field.

If Bryan can't go, they could flip Punk and Bryan so Bryan can rest for a while. Punk wins the Rumble and gets a title match then Bryan gets his match with Triple H. Not preferred but concussions are no joke so they should be careful with him.

Another option would be someone like Bray or Kane winning the Rumble but Bryan challenging them for the Wrestlemania spot at Elimination Chamber. Again, not preferred but a solution if the WWE really wants to end Wrestlemania with the whole crowd chanting "Yes" and Bryan holding the belt over his head.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Maelstrom21 said:


> It would really come down to Batista and Punk unless there was a winner out of left field.
> 
> If Bryan can't go, they could flip Punk and Bryan so Bryan can rest for a while. Punk wins the Rumble and gets a title match then Bryan gets his match with Triple H. Not preferred but concussions are no joke so they should be careful with him.
> 
> Another option would be someone like Bray or Kane winning the Rumble but Bryan challenging them for the Wrestlemania spot at Elimination Chamber. Again, not preferred but a solution if the WWE really wants to end Wrestlemania with the whole crowd chanting "Yes" and Bryan holding the belt over his head.




Punk is 100% not winning. I see Kane eliminating him setting up Punk vs Kane at EC then Punk vs HHH at WM. IMO it'll come down to Batista and Reigns or Batista and Sheamus. But I agree have Bryan challenge for the WM spot at EC 

But seriously? They really just can't have Bryan enter #30 and take very little punishment? Seems dumb to me hopefully he's still in the match.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

Yeah, people tend to act like The Rock and Stone Cold came into WWF already hot and super over.

They "forget" they had to be built up too.

Shit, when The Rock was being pushed as a Face while he was still performing under Maivia, he was getting "Rocky sucks!" and "Die Rocky Die" chants lol So, yeah. He wasn't always loved.

I was a kid when I started watching wrestling, more specifically the Attitude Era. 

So for years in my mind, there was no such thing as a Rocky Maivia or the The Ringmaster. 

I wouldn't have been able to fathom that there was a time when superstars like those two were actually booed or got no reaction. 
I just remembered when they were these megastars who I marked out for.

A megapush to the moon and beyond helped people like Stone Cold and The Rock. Yes, they had larger than life personalities and were amazing characters, but they would have never been able to show that if WWE didn't decide to fully back them.

John Cena is where he's at today as a mainstream figure and superstar because WWE pushed that man as far into the galaxy as they could. Or shoved down our throats as others say.

If the WWE gets behind Bryan 100 percent and books him like a star, he will get buy rates and ratings.(though I don't blame Bryan since there were supposedly "big stars" on the PPVs with him too. So why couldn't _they_ draw in the big numbers?)


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Update on Daniel Bryan: Match is likely off for Royal Rumble*

What I took from this, if true. There was no intention of him winning the Rumble.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Update on Daniel Bryan: Match is likely off for Royal Rumble*



Unknown2013 said:


> What I took from this, if true. There was no intention of him winning the Rumble.


Just because he had a singles match on the card?

It's happened before when a wrestler has a match and then competes and even wins the Rumble. I know Bret Hart lost his tag match with Owen in 1994 then won the Rumble match.

It would make sense to have Bryan lose to Wyatt and get beat down by the Wyatt Family then win the Rumble. That way, he's overcoming a lot and then Bray can challenge him at Elimination Chamber where Bryan finally gets his win and has momentum. That's all if he's healthy.


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Update on Daniel Bryan: Match is likely off for Royal Rumble*

No match at RR, but a surprise entrance in the Rumble and he wins it YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*

The SS buyrate excuse is just something for the haters to hang onto. Cena/Brock/Punk on the card yet somehow it's Bryan's fault. It's like that 2.2 rating for the Christmas Eve Raw when Punk was champ, which haters _still_ bring up to this day. If you examine the situation and use logic, it's not a big deal and certainly not indicative of whether Bryan can be a draw in the future. No one becomes a draw overnight. It takes time, exposure, and strong booking.



PRL18 said:


> if they have a plan for him to compete in the RR....have him be attacked on RAW....commentators blah blah blah maybe cant compete....then RR comes then here he comes...i hope so


I'd love to see them go this route. When the timer hits zero and Bryan's music plays... :lenny


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Oh bollocks.  Hope he is back soon.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Hopefully he's still in the Rumble. Otherwise, no buys from me.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Just because he had a singles match on the card?
> 
> It's happened before when a wrestler has a match and then competes and even wins the Rumble. I know Bret Hart lost his tag match with Owen in 1994 then won the Rumble match.
> 
> It would make sense to have Bryan lose to Wyatt and get beat down by the Wyatt Family then win the Rumble. That way, he's overcoming a lot and then Bray can challenge him at Elimination Chamber where Bryan finally gets his win and has momentum. That's all if he's healthy.




Lesnar beat big show in 03 then won the rumble match as well.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

give him the no 30 spot and let him win it. no serious bumps and he can take it easy till WM.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Update on Daniel Bryan: Match is likely off for Royal Rumble*

So for years people claimed Cena would kill the WWE and that PG would kill the WWE the reality is that Concussions will kill the WWE.
Feuds cut short with no pay off. Plans to pull the trigger on certain people cut because they were concust. Careers ended because they never recovered to WWE standards in time and were forgotten about. 
We have seen Christian miss out on all of 2013 pretty much due to ongoing concussions.
Zigglers title run and push ended because he suffered concussion one after another.
Bryans push and big moment ended due to concussion.
AJ went from prominant speaker and key diva to having a match with no promos after suffering a concussion.
Fandangos entry push was cut short due to concussion and the heat he had is gone.

I'm sure more are to follow.

Shame as Bryan had the crowd in the palm of his hand that night and it really seemd he was about to be shot into space. To lose that because of Concussion and being kept off tele....Hopefully he is still around for promos to keep some sort of momentum and isn't given the Christian treatment or Dolph treatment for it and kept off tele for 6+ weeks.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

You can interpret this news any way you want. I'll put my Daniel Bryan mark hat on, and suggest that due to the nature of the feud Bryan/Wyatt would have been a real physical match, so they scrap that to ensure Bryan does no further harm to himself, so he can win the Rumble....

Or, he could be out for weeks, with Batista winning the Rumble. We'll have to wait and see, at the end of the day concussions are serious business, don't want to see Bryan or any wrestler put their health on the line, whatever the momentum they have.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Update on Daniel Bryan: Match is likely off for Royal Rumble*



MaybeLock said:


> What the hell is going on with so many concussions? Is it something new or they just didn't give a shit about concussions some years ago? Are wrestlers not careful enough? There is no week witout a concussion, damn it.
> 
> Bryan vs Wyatt at WM30 would be disappointing. The hottest superstar in your company needs to be higher in the card. WWE has now a ticket to build a new big star, but they just can't stop dropping the ball with Bryan. *Some day, people will just stop caring about him, like it happened to others.* Let's hope they end the rivalry before WM.


:vince5

"THAT'S WHEN ROMAN REIGNS STEPS IN!!!!!GUY IS GONNA BE HUGE!!"

enaldo


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Any updates on WWE.com yet?


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

He wasn't at the house show he was scheduled for. I think it'll be smart for WWE to still keep him on TV but just not wrestle for a couple of weeks. He could come in at number 30 in the rumble so he doesn't take any major hit. He could go an elimination rampage as soon as he gets in, and shorten the rumble match slightly. I think it'll be worth it for Bryan's rumble win!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

I would have raged so hard if they went through with Bray vs Daniel Bryan at WrestleMania. It would have been such a huge let down for me.

And to know that Daniel could have been in the Wyatts that long makes me cringe. Especially if they weren't doing a Bryan vs the Authority angle. 

Man, I'm glad the chant went mainstream or things would be totally different. WWE didn't care that the fans weren't giving the storyline proper reactions. Nope, once they heard that Daniel could be going mainstream(cha-ching), they rushed to kill that angle.

I mean, they kept pushing Del Rio who got no heat whatsoever, so I'm sure they would have kept pushing that Daniel Wyatt angle despite most fans shitting all over it.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

They should work us all and say he's out for 6 weeks with the concussion, imagine the ovation if he comes in at #30 as a surprise entrant.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

I wonder how many people would know it is Bryan if 'Final Countdown' came on at 0 seconds during the Rumble lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Poor Bryan, hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Would've been smarter to continue with the angle if they're going to push the match back anyway, fools.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Update on Daniel Bryan: Match is likely off for Royal Rumble*



TakerBourneAgain said:


> So for years people claimed Cena would kill the WWE and that PG would kill the WWE the reality is that Concussions will kill the WWE.
> Feuds cut short with no pay off. Plans to pull the trigger on certain people cut because they were concust. Careers ended because they never recovered to WWE standards in time and were forgotten about.
> We have seen Christian miss out on all of 2013 pretty much due to ongoing concussions.
> Zigglers title run and push ended because he suffered concussion one after another.
> ...


I'd rather concussions affect storylines and feuds than untreated concussions impacting the lives of wrestlers involved. 

Athletes consider themselves superhuman and at times don't know what's best for them or their healths. WWE's current stance on concussions is admirable even if it is affecting careers and storylines. At least these wrestlers are more likely to have better futures post wrestling.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Well I am definitely not ordering the rumble now. I have zero interest in Orton/Cena and Lesnar/Big Show and the rumble winner is obvious now that it's going to be Batista.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Daniel Bryan was never going to win the Royal Rumble. The Michigan St. fans chanting "YES" only leveraged him back into being slotted a babyface. However, Bryan would have never been concussed had this stupid angle never took place in the first place, so I blame Vince McMahon. No reason for Bryan to be bumping for the fucking Usos. Pisses me off. Still, Batista wins it either Daniel Wyatt or Daniel Bryan and then the WWE title because that's what was promised him; he probably carries the title til at least Summerslam. Keeping Bryan out of the title picture a good 8 months at the least. Very bleak that this company can't ever find a time to actually put over the most over guy in its fucking company. 

Oh, and I love that wrestling has a connection to sports. But fuck me, the WWE Universe has been chanting for Bryan since WM28. It shouldn't take ESPN to let you in on him, Vince. This company has so much distain for its own fanbase. 

Finally, get well, Bryan. You are better than this shit company. #YesMovement


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



checkcola said:


> Daniel Bryan was never going to win the Royal Rumble. The Michigan St. fans chanting "YES" only leveraged him back into being slotted a babyface. However, Bryan would have never been concussed had this stupid angle never took place in the first place, so I blame Vince McMahon. No reason for Bryan to be bumping for the fucking Usos. Pisses me off. Still, Batista wins it either Daniel Wyatt or Daniel Bryan and then the WWE title because that's what was promised him; he probably carries the title til at least Summerslam. Keeping Bryan out of the title picture a good 8 months at the least. Very bleak that this company can't ever find a time to actually put over the most over guy in its fucking company.
> 
> Oh, and I love that wrestling has a connection to sports. But fuck me, the WWE Universe has been chanting for Bryan since WM28. It shouldn't take ESPN to let you in on him, Vince. This company has so much distain for its own fanbase.
> 
> Finally, get well, Bryan. You are better than this shit company. #YesMovement


nothing wrong with that, he is professional like others. Look at Cena he bumps crazy at house shows and his last two injuries (the minor ankle and the major elbow injury) occurred at house shows against Ryback (not blaming him but thats when Cena's problems occurred). 

Injuries happen, doesn't matter if he gets injured in a match with CM Punk or Curt Hawkins, doesn't mean he is safe and doesn't mean he can't be a pro against anybody and not just against the big boys.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I wonder how many people would know it is Bryan if 'Final Countdown' came on at 0 seconds during the Rumble lol


Funny you say that he talked about it in a interview. He said wwe wouldn't pay the $40,000 for it at the moment but he would like to have it 1 day Also that would be insane!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



checkcola said:


> Daniel Bryan was never going to win the Royal Rumble. The Michigan St. fans chanting "YES" only leveraged him back into being slotted a babyface. However, Bryan would have never been concussed had this stupid angle never took place in the first place, so I blame Vince McMahon. No reason for Bryan to be bumping for the fucking Usos. Pisses me off. Still, Batista wins it either Daniel Wyatt or Daniel Bryan and then the WWE title because that's what was promised him; he probably carries the title til at least Summerslam. Keeping Bryan out of the title picture a good 8 months at the least. Very bleak that this company can't ever find a time to actually put over the most over guy in its fucking company.
> 
> Oh, and I love that wrestling has a connection to sports. But fuck me, the WWE Universe has been chanting for Bryan since WM28. It shouldn't take ESPN to let you in on him, Vince. This company has so much distain for its own fanbase.
> 
> Finally, get well, Bryan. You are better than this shit company. #YesMovement


Vince gets off to the WWE being mentioned by mainstream outlets. It's kinda pathetic it took that to make him change his mind and not the crowd reactions... assuming this was a last-minute change of course. I know it's a bit psychoanalyst but it wouldn't surprise me if Vince realizes he's on the back-course of his life and is desperate to have the WWE become accepted by everyone, which will never happen. I just hope they aren't about to turn "YES-ing" into what they did with "fandagoing" and what they're doing with twerking, because they killed the former pretty quickly.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

This is seriously depressing but if you watch the video of raw,you can tell by looking at him he was out of it eyes were glazed over like I said this is very depressing 

And watch them do a story to remove him from the story lines like the Wyatts destroying him


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Logical thing to do would have Bray Wyatt and his family destroy Daniel Bryan but do it off screen so there's no risk to his health. Just cut to him laying unconscious in a trashed out room or something, cue Brie Bella crying, ambulance etc.

Wyatt explains that he tried to make it easy for Daniel but Bryan wanted to learn the hard way. Bray comes off as looking legit scary to the kids and probably gets massive heat. Now, either have Bryan return and end the feud with a match post-Royal Rumble or at the Elimination Chamber. Then Bryan moves on to his feud with HBK that I'm assuming they've kept him face for.

OR, have the Wyatts beat AND kidnap him, claiming he just needs a little more work, then have him return as a "heel" again before or at Elimination Chamber.

Two best options, IMO.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Smells like a work.
It's all about keeping Bryan as the underdog so they can keep pushing him down our throats.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

http://adf.ly/cMN35



> In case you missed it elsewhere, Daniel Bryan is not working the house show loop due to the concussion he suffered on last week's Raw. From what I have heard, it's a fairly serious injury. With the Royal Rumble coming up, it will be interesting to see how he is used on TV this week. There had been talk of WWE doing a match with him against Bray Wyatt at the Rumble.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

What they should do is it shows Bryan getting destroyed on RAW, and he's strecthered out, and he returns as Number 30 at the royal rumble. Hugest pop ever.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Rumored: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



> - As PWMania.com reported, Daniel Bryan did not work the Hammond, Indiana WWE Live event on Saturday, despite being advertised to perform. Bryan is currently resting at home after suffering a concussion on last Monday night’s Raw during his cage match with Bray Wyatt. The Big Show took Bryan’s place on the card for a match against Bray Wyatt. For those wondering, Wyatt defeated the Big Show with the Sister Abigail finisher.
> 
> When WWE announcer Tony Chimel announced that Daniel Bryan would not be at the Live event, he was booed heavily. To make good on the situation, WWE actually announced that fans could be offered a refund. In the past, the absence of stars such as John Cena has commanded WWE to offer refunds for live events.


http://www.pwmania.com/refunds-for-...on-chamber-on-wwe-network-update#.UtwRX9Io5dg


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

It's not as if the Rumble match is brutally taxing. Bryan can get hit in a big spot (weapon etc.) and lay there for 10 mins and nobody would be any wiser.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

While it's probably legit not ruling this playing out as a storyline with the way WWE does things. Okay so they gave him the weekend off and this week's Raw and Smackdown he doesn't wrestle. But Bryan comes out on Raw says he is entering himself into the Rumble, Authority tells him he isn't cleared and he won't be in it. Bryan enters the Rumble and wins. Authority comes out on the next night on Raw says that whoever was thrown out last is the real winner as Bryan wasn't officially a participant. Vince comes out and says that Bryan was cleared by his doctors, which gets Vince over as the face in the McMahon/HHH power struggle that was rumored.

Ya probably won't happen but that's what they should do.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

WWE must really be trying to come up with how to have this fit in storyline wise....

Fucking hell, otherwise they would've just mentioned this on WWE.COM by now.

This has to be legit if Bryan is out AND they're offering refunds...the timing of this sucks...

Any other time they would've posted it on WWE.COM,and he'd be off tv for 2-4 weeks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



JC00 said:


> While it's probably legit not ruling this playing out as a storyline with the way WWE does things. Okay so they gave him the weekend off and this week's Raw and Smackdown he doesn't wrestle. But Bryan comes out on Raw says he is entering himself into the Rumble, Authority tells him he isn't cleared and he won't be in it. Bryan enters the Rumble and wins. Authority comes out on the next night on Raw says that whoever was thrown out last is the real winner as Bryan wasn't officially a participant. Vince comes out and says that Bryan was cleared by his doctors, which gets Vince over as the face in the McMahon/HHH power struggle that was rumored.
> 
> Ya probably won't happen but that's what they should do.


I like that. It would also be a great springboard for the rumored storyline that hasnt happened yet, Vince vs HHH for leadership of the company.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



JC00 said:


> While it's probably legit not ruling this playing out as a storyline with the way WWE does things. Okay so they gave him the weekend off and this week's Raw and Smackdown he doesn't wrestle. But Bryan comes out on Raw says he is entering himself into the Rumble, Authority tells him he isn't cleared and he won't be in it. Bryan enters the Rumble and wins. Authority comes out on the next night on Raw says that whoever was thrown out last is the real winner as Bryan wasn't officially a participant. Vince comes out and says that Bryan was cleared by his doctors, which gets Vince over as the face in the McMahon/HHH power struggle that was rumored.
> 
> Ya probably won't happen but that's what they should do.


:floyd2

I could roll with that... (Y)


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> It's not as if the Rumble match is brutally taxing. Bryan can get hit in a big spot (weapon etc.) and lay there for 10 mins and nobody would be any wiser.


How about No. Concussions should be taken seriously. Don't want Bryan becoming another Ziggler.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



JC00 said:


> While it's probably legit not ruling this playing out as a storyline with the way WWE does things. Okay so they gave him the weekend off and this week's Raw and Smackdown he doesn't wrestle. But Bryan comes out on Raw says he is entering himself into the Rumble, Authority tells him he isn't cleared and he won't be in it. Bryan enters the Rumble and wins. Authority comes out on the next night on Raw says that whoever was thrown out last is the real winner as Bryan wasn't officially a participant. Vince comes out and says that Bryan was cleared by his doctors, which gets Vince over as the face in the McMahon/HHH power struggle that was rumored.
> 
> Ya probably won't happen but that's what they should do.


Great idea. Have Bryan then beat the guy that he eliminated at EC and go for the title @ WM or make it Bryan w/ Vince vs HHH w/Steph


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> How about No. Concussions should be taken seriously. Don't want Bryan becoming another Ziggler.


It makes you wonder how many supposed "crap" matches in the past may have been affected by wrestlers having serious concussions that obviously limited what they could and couldn't do in the ring.

I can think of several offhand in which wrestlers just did not look "right", I know if I was Vince that I wouldn't risk Bryan or his longterm health at the Rumble even if it pisses me off as a fan to not see him there.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

This is still a rumor.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Bryan NEEDS to win!! Only because I don't want Batista winning which will cause me to riot


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Batista ain't winning. The Internet effectively worked itself up into believing there was a chance of that bs happening.


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

First off, I hope it doesn't hinder any plans they had for him and it's a damn shame he couldn't remember much of that epic moment on RAW. All the best Bryan!

Secondly, a bit of news about Bryan being taken off house shows. WWE fans at a house show were offered refunds as Bryan was advertised to be there but couldn't compete due to the concussion. The fans booed chimmel when he announced it.

source: http://prowrestlingnews.org/wwe-fan...nt/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Which pisses me off! He was advertised to be at the UK birmingham show earlier this year, he wasn't there and we didn't get fuck all in terms of refunds! And he wasn't even taken off due to injury, he just got randomly swapped after months of being hyped as being on our show.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Batista isn't going to win. Brock will be a mid-early entrant, will clear the ring and eliminate 5-6 guys in a row. Then Batista will come out and set up The Beast vs. The Animal.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Don.Corleone said:


> Batista isn't going to win. Brock will be a mid-early entrant, will clear the ring and eliminate 5-6 guys in a row. Then Batista will come out and set up The Beast vs. The Animal.


That should be the match for Mania with the present roster at hand but new guys could come in and really change things up at any given moment ..


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



CurryKingDH said:


> First off, I hope it doesn't hinder any plans they had for him and it's a damn shame he couldn't remember much of that epic moment on RAW. All the best Bryan!
> 
> Secondly, a bit of news about Bryan being taken off house shows. WWE fans at a house show were offered refunds as Bryan was advertised to be there but couldn't compete due to the concussion. The fans booed chimmel when he announced it.
> 
> ...


They did that at the Hamilton show a few months ago I went to. Bryan wss originally advertised but he got sent over to the the show going on in Brooklyn on the same day due to Cena being out. It was one of the worst house shows I ever been to. Our top babyface was Ziggler and top heel was Del Rio. No Bryan, No Punk, no Shield, no Orton and Christian who was scheduled was out with an injury and Cody missed it due due to his firing angle. They loaded the show going on in NY and left us nothing.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Have not posted ITT because I didn't want it to be true but FUCK THIS SUCKS

Gonna be completely ignorant and stupid here but is a concusion that big of a fucking deal?
I know the benoit stuff and the football players thing but seriously common now

Wrestlers work hurt, or is it that fucking life threatening shit
Just don't do the flying headbutt


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Hate not seeing Bryan at the Rumble, but there might be a positive here. Bryan vs. Wyatt is a major match people wanna see, if they keep building it and it happens at EC instead, it might be even bigger.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Here's an idea I wanted to run past some of you Daniel Bryan super fans: Daniel Bryan vs MarkedforDeath at Wrestlemania, with the stipulation that if MarkedforDeath wins, Daniel Bryan has to be his slave.... good match? Bad match?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



kokepepsi said:


> Have not posted ITT because I didn't want it to be true but FUCK THIS SUCKS
> 
> Gonna be completely ignorant and stupid here but is a concusion that big of a fucking deal?
> I know the benoit stuff and the football players thing but seriously common now
> ...


You're right, this is completely ignorant and stupid.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

This reminds me of when Stone Cold got that neck injury at the height of his popularity. I hope this concussion doesn't stun Bryan's momentum.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Rick_James said:


> Here's an idea I wanted to run past some of you Daniel Bryan super fans: Daniel Bryan vs MarkedforDeath at Wrestlemania, with the stipulation that if MarkedforDeath wins, Daniel Bryan has to be his slave.... good match? Bad match?


MarkedforDeath would lay down for Bryan.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Im sorry but i just cant see the most popular wrestler on the roster not participating/winning the Royal Rumble..... If he doesn't wrestle till this weekend he would have had 2 full weeks of rest he should be more than fine come Rumble sunday. If somehow he still isnt 100% though, I see him pulling a Stone Cold and taking the risk because trust me Daniel Bryan winning the Royal Rumble while hes this over IS WORTH THE RISK!


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



JoMoxRKO said:


> Im sorry but i just cant see the most popular wrestler on the roster not participating/winning the Royal Rumble..... If he doesn't wrestle till this weekend he would have had 2 full weeks of rest he should be more than fine come Rumble sunday. If somehow he still isnt 100% though, I see him pulling a Stone Cold and taking the risk because trust me Daniel Bryan winning the Royal Rumble while hes this over IS WORTH THE RISK!


LOL this vanilla midget isn't even in the top 20... no wait top 30 in the roster in terms of pops. This guy is getting David Flair type reactions, hell I've seen bigger pops on Heat and Jakkked, and the sad part is this vanilla midget Bryan isn't even culturally relevant, no one outside the WWE knows who he is, and no one cares for him outside of the 2%, the IWC which is slowly dying.

Did I do it right?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

I dunno. Part of me still thinks this is a work based off WWE.com's reaction. What's stopping WWE from hearing these concussion rumors and pulling Bryan from (what 2?) house shows and issuing refunds between now and the Rumble to continue playing up Bryan's underdog persona? They'd just be taking advantage of already existing rumors and making lemonade out of lemons. I don't think we're gonna know the truth until RR when IMO Bryan will either come out and win the match overcoming all or lose because of the concussion.

If they are faking this it is smart for a variety of reasons. After Raw, Bryan went back to the top of the list for winning the rumble...now that is in question. If Bryan were to have a blow off match with Wyatt at the Rumble then why wouldn't he be in the EC match for the title? If he is scheduled to win the Rumble that would be back to back title shots and could potentially lower his Mania reactions. This way they can move the blow off match with Bray to EC and have a good reason to keep him out of the title match at EC.

I'm thinking Monday night we'll hear about the "concussion" from HHH and Bryan will be pulled from the Rumble but by the end of the show Kane will consent to give Bryan a chance in the Rumble if he passes the necessary tests right before the Rumble starts. That will be the story line going into the Royal Rumble for Bryan. Will he pass said tests and compete? Find out Sunday. Might even get some temporary Kane/HHH friction out of it.

I could be wrong about this and the concussion is legit but it doesn't explain WWE putting a media blackout over this for the first time EVER. Also part of me still thinks Vince has it up his ass for Batista to win the Rumble as well so...


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



A Man Named Bruce said:


> MarkedforDeath would lay down for Bryan.


I dunno, having Daniel Bryan as his slave makes me think he would put up the fight of his life.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Daniel Bryan's gonna be fine, relax guys. Stay positive. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

D bryan is such a champion


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



> Regarding Daniel Bryan's concussion suffered on last week's RAW, the feeling is still that it's pretty serious. As noted, he was kept off this weekend's live events and was at home resting.
> 
> Bryan managed to get through the match last week without missing any spots. However, at the end of the show when he was on top of the cage leading the "yes!" chants, right before the show ended Bryan suddenly stopped and sat there, looking around like he was unsure. A WWE stagehand laid on the ground, looked up at him and started gesturing for him to keep chanting. Bryan just looked at the guy seemingly completely confused. Bryan later told WWE officials that he barely remembered anything that happened in the cage.
> 
> ...


I'm fairly confident Bryan will win the Rumble at this point.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



THANOS said:


> I'm fairly confident Bryan will win the Rumble at this point.


I would be, too, if not for this supposed concussion :shaq


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

[email protected] out..no legit statement from the company..him taking the weekend shows off is smart. Safe. He could still enter at 30 and do some safe spots. Then he could take some weeks off from wrestling.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Kalashnikov said:


> I would be, too, if not for this supposed concussion :shaq


The #30, doesn't take a bump scenario is the only possible way I could see it happening... still think its a stretch. WWE is serious when it comes to concussion matters.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



checkcola said:


> The #30, doesn't take a bump scenario is the only possible way I could see it happening... still think its a stretch. WWE is serious when it comes to concussion matters.


which is why they might be refusing to give any real word on it. if they acknowledge it publicly they cannot get away with shoving him into the rumble without criticism.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Krinkles said:


> This reminds me of when Stone Cold got that neck injury at the height of his popularity. I hope this concussion doesn't stun Bryan's momentum.


Nothing is gonna mess with his popularity but him not having the wins he deserves is the issue. I mean...who the fuck cares about the Royal Rumble at this point? We get it...without Bryan, Batista is a sure thing. Punk ain't winning shit because the HHH shit is obvious as a motherfucker. Reigns might look very good but him headlining against Orton at WM XXX? No fucking way. Cena might even win the bitch after he loses the match to Orton..they love making sure Cena looks good, no matter what. Lesnar is taking that belt off of Orton at EC....even if they do the Elimination Chamber format, he's not getting pinned or punked out by anyone in that match and Orton is a weak heel who can't beat anyone on his own so he damn sure isn't gonna survive some Lesnar encounter for the title.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



THANOS said:


> I'm fairly confident Bryan will win the Rumble at this point.


I'm going to mark so so hard if he does. Will have a tear in my eye.


----------



## jjgp1112 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

They should honestly just go the Austin/McMahon route and have Bryan only appear on TV in non-wrestling appearances while the Authority gives his concussion an overly long diagnosis to keep him out of the ring. Either that or they can just have him enter at 30, deliver knees and toss guys out while having to do no real physical action.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



jjgp1112 said:


> They should honestly just go the Austin/McMahon route and have Bryan only appear on TV in non-wrestling appearances while the Authority gives his concussion an overly long diagnosis to keep him out of the ring. Either that or they can just have him enter at 30, deliver knees and toss guys out while having to do no real physical action.


true, they could do that...


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Daniel "Dreams are free" Bryan does not have a concussion.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Aww Vince <3 Bryan. That's cute.

I think the match is only off because of the injury, otherwise it would have happened. Depending on the severity of the injury, I think Bryan plays a big part at Wrestlemania (title match), if he can make it back for the Rumble. 

If anything, maybe just put him in at #30 and work him easy so he can still win the match and not take a knock to the head and risk injuring himself more. Hopefully the concussion heals soon though, because it'll be a big blow to Bryan and WWE if he can't compete at the Rumble and misses time.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



THANOS said:


> I'm fairly confident Bryan will win the Rumble at this point.


"Vince McMahon loves Money."


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



Y2Jerichoo said:


> True, but that still doesn't prevent that ugly goat face appearing on the screen.


An ugly goat face that probably has a much hotter girlfriend than any that you'll ever have in your life.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

lol @ calling Bryan ugly. Dude's the best looking guy on the roster.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Vince loves Bryan?....What a GOAT

:bryan


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Vince loves Bryan? Is that why he had to be forced to change his mind after the Yes chant went mainstream? Is that why he was gonna ride the Bryan Wyatt thing all the way to Mania? Sounds like tough love.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Vince loves Bryan? Is that why he had to be forced to change his mind after the Yes chant went mainstream? Is that why he was gonna ride the Bryan Wyatt thing all the way to Mania? Sounds like tough love.


Vince loves Bryan *after Monday night's reaction* (and the Michigan game I'd wager).


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



TheGMofGods said:


> An ugly goat face that probably has a much hotter girlfriend than any that you'll ever have in your life.


C'mon GM, you're better than the "hotter girlfriend" argument...


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Happenstan said:


> Vince loves Bryan *after Monday night's reaction* (and the Michigan game I'd wager).


And Monday's reaction was only possible because they had to curb his derailment after his chant went mainstream. The fact that it too all this for Vince to see the light speaks volumes.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

What move gave him the concussion?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



TheGMofGods said:


> An ugly goat face that probably has a much hotter girlfriend than any that you'll ever have in your life.


Everyone in the back has probably fucked those whores. It's just that Bryan is the one trying to turn a ho into a housewife.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



rocknblues81 said:


> Everyone in the back has probably fucked those whores. It's just that Bryan is the one trying to turn a ho into a housewife.


You know a thread has bottomed out when all that's left is misogyny.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

It's a work.
Nobody has gotten a bigger push than Bryan in years.
It's just a push that pretends it's not a push to fool the IWC marks, cause the Bryan's gimmick is he's the underdog that Vince won't push.
Except Vince has been pushing him the whole time.
If you don't believe Bryan has been getting a huge push than maybe you also believe Austin succeeded in spite of Vince and that Vince really was just a mean boss trying to keep his employee down.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



rocknblues81 said:


> Everyone in the back has probably fucked those whores. It's just that Bryan is the one trying to turn a ho into a housewife.


That's probably the dumbest thing you have said on this site.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion On RAW Main Event*



TheGMofGods said:


> That's probably the dumbest thing you have said on this site.


John Cena was wiser. He took his to Wal-Mart.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



stonefort said:


> It's a work.
> Nobody has gotten a bigger push than Bryan in years.
> It's just a push that pretends it's not a push to fool the IWC marks, cause the Bryan's gimmick is he's the underdog that Vince won't push.
> Except Vince has been pushing him the whole time.
> If you don't believe Bryan has been getting a huge push than maybe you also believe Austin succeeded in spite of Vince and that Vince really was just a mean boss trying to keep his employee down.


The guy hasn't lost clean since June or July and people were still saying that he was getting buried.

Yeah, I know that he wasn't booked the greatest, but you can say that about almost everyone.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

this bullshit shouldn't even be happening.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



> An ugly goat face that probably has a much hotter girlfriend than any that you'll ever have in your life.


No offense but this is marking to a sad extreme. You've got to defend his good looks now too, with the "hot girlfriend" thing?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

And insulting a wrestler you don't like for being "ugly" isn't?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



stonefort said:


> It's a work.
> Nobody has gotten a bigger push than Bryan in years.


unk2 :rko2 :cena6 :HHH2



stonefort said:


> If you don't believe Bryan has been getting a huge push than maybe you also believe Austin succeeded in spite of Vince and that Vince really was just a mean boss trying to keep his employee down.


He kinda did. What started Austin on the road to mega stardom? Austin 3:16 at KOTR. After that comment Steve went to the back and got his ass chewed out by Vince for saying it. Even Jake the Snake had heat with Austin for "going to far." Of course over the next few weeks Austin 3:16 signs were every where and Vince started to change his tune. Vince's tried to change history too and claim he was always on board but that is bullshit. Most of WWE's successes have really started out as fluke accidents that WWE ultimately took advantage of.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> And insulting a wrestler you don't like for being "ugly" isn't?


Just be above it. It was a petty insult casually thrown out there for embellishment. Honing in on that and actually trying to prove why your favorite wrestler looks handsome based on what his girlfriend looks like comes off as so much worse. markedfordeath levels of fanboyism.

Like, there can be no objectivity with Bryan. He has to be the best wrestler alive, the most over guy ever AND handsome or you're going to have to defend why you disagree. I'm sorry, there's no way to justify an attempt at starting an argument about some dude's looks and why someone else shouldn't think he's ugly lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Who's hot, who's not has nothing to do with a concussion. It's off topic. Belongs on tumblr or twitter. This thread has bottomed out.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



stonefort said:


> It's a work.
> Nobody has gotten a bigger push than Bryan in years.
> It's just a push that pretends it's not a push to fool the IWC marks, cause the Bryan's gimmick is he's the underdog that Vince won't push.
> Except Vince has been pushing him the whole time.
> If you don't believe Bryan has been getting a huge push than maybe you also believe Austin succeeded in spite of Vince and that Vince really was just a mean boss trying to keep his employee down.


I mean Stone Cold embarassed Vince on a weekly basis...got a clean win at Mania over Vince's boytoy HBK too. Spent that money and brought in Mike Tyson to really make the HBK/Austin storyline juicy... Vince eventually saw $$ in Stone Cold and ran with it. Then when he seen The Rock gaining popularity they didn't let Austin squash him and have Rock fuck off to the midcard..different topic though.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Brie confirmed on twitter that Bryan is in Dayton, Ohio. They are both watching the 49ers - Seahawks game together


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

I can't follow this thread the way it was merged, can someone clarify the announcement? Is it official now?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

SEAHAWKS won GO SEAHAWKS!!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

https://mobile.twitter.com/nicoleandbri/status/425099297118765056

Bryan after his Seahawks won courtesy of Brie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



JY57 said:


> Brie confirmed on twitter that Bryan is in Dayton, Ohio. They are both watching the 49ers - Seahawks game together


He will probably be on Raw then to either do a promo or shoot some backstage off camera injury angle.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Happenstan said:


> I dunno. Part of me still thinks this is a work based off WWE.com's reaction. What's stopping WWE from hearing these concussion rumors and pulling Bryan from (what 2?) house shows and issuing refunds between now and the Rumble to continue playing up Bryan's underdog persona? They'd just be taking advantage of already existing rumors and making lemonade out of lemons. I don't think we're gonna know the truth until RR when IMO Bryan will either come out and win the match overcoming all or lose because of the concussion.
> 
> If they are faking this it is smart for a variety of reasons. After Raw, Bryan went back to the top of the list for winning the rumble...now that is in question. If Bryan were to have a blow off match with Wyatt at the Rumble then why wouldn't he be in the EC match for the title? If he is scheduled to win the Rumble that would be back to back title shots and could potentially lower his Mania reactions. This way they can move the blow off match with Bray to EC and have a good reason to keep him out of the title match at EC.
> *
> ...


I like that. But for real people no need to freak out the rumble is still a week away and he would have 2 weeks rest. He will be fine. Plus in the rumble he doesn't have to take many bumps. He can go lay in a corner for 30 mins


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

OK I'M CALLING BS ON THE WHOLE CONCUSSION STORY. 

Just rewatched the RAW moment. 

1. How did Bryan properly execute the removal of his Wyatt Family gear if he really didn't know where he was at?
2. He never looks at the ground when he pauses on top of the cage. 

The rumored story says he looks down all confused and a stage hand laying on the floor tells him to continue the chant. 

*DANIEL BYRAN DOES NOT HAVE A CONCUSSION. IT'S A WORK. THEY ARE JUST USING SOCIAL MEDIA NOW TO TELL THEIR STORIES. YOU ARE A FOOL TO BELIEVE THIS. IT'S A WORK. 
*
Finally...

*IT'S A WORK!*


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Stone Hot said:


> I like that. But for real people no need to freak out the rumble is still a week away and he would have 2 weeks rest. He will be fine. Plus in the rumble he doesn't have to take many bumps. He can go lay in a corner for 30 mins


Wouldn't even have to be for 30 minutes. He could come in #28-30 and be in there 10-15 minutes.

Ryback was the 30th guy to enter and the last guy to be thrown out and he was in there 9 minutes last year.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

He has a concussion if Vince gave out refunds. In Vince McMahon's esteem it's Money > Stephanie > WWE > Shane > Everything else

And by the way, I've dealt with a _Mild_ concussion before. Safest bet is to sit your ass down, none of this "take a few bumps only" bullshit. Are you guys seriously suggesting risking the hottest item going today for a match he wasn't even going to be competing in anyway? Really, read up on what a concussion is. Running around out there, amongst BEHEMOTHS is not how you handle a concussion. That only HURTS his recovery and you risk losing him for even more events, possibly a Wrestlemania.

There's being a fan and there's being a bunch of ignorant, selfish dicks.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

lol maybe Vince is just writing his ass off for the RTWM 

doesn't seem too out of the question for him to do to Bryan I mean...
He also didn't really have anything lined up for WM other than trying to get HBK to sign onto something he was never going to anyways.


----------



## PRL18 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

for a guy who wrestled hurt in matches i hope he will be ok


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

This may interest some

RETURN GUIDELINES:

•If a WWE Talent shows symptoms of a concussion or has suffered a concussion, then that WWE Talent will not be cleared for a return to wrestling until he/she passes an ImPACT test and is cleared clinically by a certified physician.

•ImPACT tests are typically taken by WWE Talent within 24-72 hours post injury.

•If the post-injury ImPACT results do not indicate a recovery, then that WWE Talent will not be cleared until he/she retakes the ImPACT test , passes the ImPACT test and is subsequently cleared clinically by a certified physician. Repeat ImPACT tests are usually administered 2-3 days after the first post injury ImPACT test. 

•If symptoms dictate and/or ImPACT scores warrant, WWE will send a WWE Talent for a direct consultation with Dr. Lovell at the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center.

•Any talent that suffers a second concussion within an annual year from said talents first concussion, that talent will not return to in-ring work until after a one on one evaluation by Dr. Mark Lovell 

Source: http://corporate.wwe.com/documents/WWEImPACTConcussionProgram24.pdf


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

So the doctor is right here in Pittsburgh, same place the Royal Rumble is at!

He can do the Rumble match, then go see the specialist to make sure the concussion wasn't worsened!


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

It's a work to generate sympathy cause the Over-Achieving Underdog gimmick has gone stale.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but do any of you feel he may have given Wyatt a headbutt off the top of the cage had he not had this concussion?

For me, it seemed like the WWE was setting up a huge, historical moment for him...and while the YES! chant was awesome, coming off the cage with a headbutt would have been insane. The entire time, I was anticipating it.

Had that happened, I think every single wrestling fan would have jumped onto the bandwagon at that very moment, and it's obviously what they want now.

But, maybe it wasn't in the books, and I was just hoping to see it, haha.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Headbutts from the top of the cage are very dangerous. I don't think they'd let him do that.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

At least his homestate team is going to the Superbowl..

Taken last night


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Seahawks only represent the city not the whole state.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Have D-Bry come in at #30 in the rumble. Have him win it then have the wyatts face him 3-on-1 at EC before D-Bry goes onto achieving immortality.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Real Deal said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but do any of you feel he may have given Wyatt a headbutt off the top of the cage had he not had this concussion?
> 
> For me, it seemed like the WWE was setting up a huge, historical moment for him...and while the YES! chant was awesome, coming off the cage with a headbutt would have been insane. The entire time, I was anticipating it.
> 
> ...


Fantasy booking at it's best.

I seriously don't think that's what they had planned but it's a good idea.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Seahawks only represent the city not the whole state.


Who cares?


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Good. Maybe now WWE will finally end Bryan's forced push.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



vacuous said:


> Good. Maybe now WWE will finally end Bryan's forced push.


 randy orton? is that you? :lol


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Hope not, dude is on fire & a Rumble win + Mania main event would top it off perfectly.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Metzler mentioned that he is due for some imPACT testing & other testing today


----------



## El Dylan (Jun 28, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Metzler mentioned that he is due for some imPACT testing & other testing today


What's Bryanson Daniel doing in the Impact zone ?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Seahawks only represent the city not the whole state.


Yeah about that, they do represent the state. So do the Seattle Mariners. You don't have to live in the damn city, just the state or general vicinity. Otherwise 99% of the country doesn't "have a team". fpalm


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



SinJackal said:


> Yeah about that, they do represent the state. So do the Seattle Mariners. You don't have to live in the damn city, just the state or general vicinity. Otherwise 99% of the country doesn't "have a team". fpalm


Don't worry about that guy Jackal, I saw his post in the unpopular opinions thread, he's a huge troll.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



El Dylan said:


> What's Bryanson Daniel doing in the Impact zone ?


Stop with that stupid joke, it's not funny when it's used in the wrong context. His REAL name is Bryan Danielson, he wouldn't have to use a stupid modification of a WWE name if he went to TNA.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

http://instagram.com/p/jZ2OQTsaP5/

Bryan and Brie doing a photo shoot today for NOH8


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

:draper2:draper2


Tyrion Lannister said:


> Stop with that stupid joke, it's not funny when it's used in the wrong context. His REAL name is Bryan Danielson, he wouldn't have to use a stupid modification of a WWE name if he went to TNA.


eyton

calm down man


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



JY57 said:


> http://instagram.com/p/jZ2OQTsaP5/
> 
> Bryan and Brie doing a photo shoot today for NOH8


Look at his eyes, looks like a zombie, concussion confirmed, buried.


:luck2


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

If his concussion was serious, he wouldn't be doing a photoshoot, light flashes hurt during a concussion.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

He looks like he normally does I'm sure he's fine


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Stop with that stupid joke, it's not funny when it's used in the wrong context. His REAL name is Bryan Danielson, he wouldn't have to use a stupid modification of a WWE name if he went to TNA.


You mad bruh?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



FLU said:


> Man... Lesnar vs. Bryan just seems so... so... unbelievable. No offense to DB, but come on.


Yeah! You'd never be able to get a believable, hard-hitting, competitive contest out of a mismatch like that, right?

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xl...disqualification-match-wwf-championship_sport

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x47nb1_smackdown-04-12-2003-lesnar-vs-chri_sport


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

I'm joking lol

shaq:


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



THEBIGMAN212 said:


> :draper2:draper2
> 
> eyton
> 
> calm down man


don't mind him he's still on the rag because Wyatt actually give back to the babyface he's feuding with for months. Hopefully Wyatt will come on top in tonights Raw so he'll be less bitchy. but he wont be happy unless Wyatt beats Orton and Cena for the belts at WM30 and close the show with a fifteen minute promo. :lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt expected to take place at the Royal Rumble*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Yeah! You'd never be able to get a believable, hard-hitting, competitive contest out of a mismatch like that, right?
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xl...disqualification-match-wwf-championship_sport
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x47nb1_smackdown-04-12-2003-lesnar-vs-chri_sport


Or Bryan/Morishima, Bryan/Sheamus, Bryan/Henry. All of these contests were splendid matches and some of the better matches of Bryan's career. When you add in the fact that Bryan is extremely quick at hold transitions from his training at Extreme Couture, has an aggressive style with kicks and elbows, and is very quick on his feet, I'd argue that no body else in the company would make a more believable opponent to Lesnar other than Del Rio and Swagger for their fighting/amateur backgrounds. Bryan is basically mini-Lesnar with a very similar style to the beast. Most of the skills shift to Lesnar's side obviously, but the one edge Bryan would have is quickness. Lesnar is a really quick guy for his size but if Bryan can reverse everything Lesnar does to him into submissions or strikes, then the match can definitely be booked credibly.

This is all just one man's thoughts though. To each their own.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



JY57 said:


> http://instagram.com/p/jZ2OQTsaP5/
> 
> Bryan and Brie doing a photo shoot today for NOH8



I read that was backstage at RAW. I imagine Bryan flew to get there. I thought flying while concussed was frowned upon, but I could be wrong. Hope it was mild and he makes The Rumble. We will probably know by tonight what his immediate future is.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Anyone who wouldn't enjoy Bryan/Brock due to "believability" issues should stop watching wrestling.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Silent KEEL said:


> If his concussion was serious, he wouldn't be doing a photoshoot, light flashes hurt during a concussion.


lol, not really, not in my case at least.

Either way, it's 2014, they probably have high powered cameras that don't strictly need flash nowadays.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Anyone who wouldn't enjoy Bryan/Brock due to "believability" issues should stop watching wrestling.


Using the 'believability' factor, Brock should never lose a match, least of all to an old man like Taker.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

I don't think the issue I Bryan's size, more just that so many people find him boring and dull.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Anyone who wouldn't enjoy Bryan/Brock due to "believability" issues should stop watching wrestling.





checkcola said:


> Using the 'believability' factor, Brock should never lose a match, least of all to an old man like Taker.


Totally guys. In reality Brock would probably destroy Big Show much much faster than he would take out Bryan due to Big Show being a huge target with reaction time like a sloth.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



stonefort said:


> I don't think the issue I Bryan's size, more just that so many people find him boring and dull.


So many people alos find Cena boring and dull and yet he's one of the most well known wrestlers of all time. Point?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



THEBIGMAN212 said:


> So many people alos find Cena boring and dull and yet he's one of the most well known wrestlers of all time. Point?


I would love to hear stonefort's opinions on other wrestlers on the roster. Is it possible for a gimmick poster to speak on any other topic?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Goddamn, Bryan vs. Brock at Mania would be awesome. David vs. Goliath. The Beast that can put anyone down, against the man that refuses to stay down.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



checkcola said:


> Using the 'believability' factor, Brock should never lose a match, least of all to an old man like Taker.


so wrong, brock has a glass jaw, it's plenty believable for someone to tag him and he falls to pieces


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



amhlilhaus said:


> so wrong, brock has a glass jaw, it's plenty believable for someone to tag him and he falls to pieces


LOL Glass jaw did you watch his fight with Shane Carwin?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

http://www.pwinsider.com//ViewArticle.php?id=82970

:bryan


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

http://www.pwinsider.com//ViewArticle.php?id=82970



> *BIG DANIEL BRYAN HEALTH UPDATE*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-01-20 18:54:34
> 
> ...


guess he is a fast healer like Miss AJ Lee


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

The best hope is for a match with Brock for the title. But the reality is Brock is going to be positioned with a higher priority figure to the company whether it be a Batista or an Undertaker.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



JY57 said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com//ViewArticle.php?id=82970
> 
> 
> 
> guess he is a fast healer like Miss AJ Lee


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



NastyYaffa said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com//ViewArticle.php?id=82970
> 
> :bryan


:yes

(always good to have an excuse to post that one)


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Yes'! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

I'm fully on board Bryan fighting Brock a Wrestlemania now.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

will be interesting to see if they Bryan vs Wyatt as originally planned at the Rumble, since it was said it was likely off due to his concussion and now he is clear to go.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

People look at Bryan's size and assume he must wrestle like some cruiserweight. Look at his matches with Sheamus, Henry, even going back to Morishima. His kicks against them are very credible and so are his uppercuts. He and Sheamus are just laying shots on each other and both worked a very stiff style. Crowds take him seriously against big guys because he isnt giving his opponents love taps. He does submissions, he stomps on people, he hooks their noses. Dude wrestles a legit physical style.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

He actually wrestles a lot like a miniature Brock in some ways.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Best4Bidness said:


> People look at Bryan's size and assume he must wrestle like some cruiserweight. Look at his matches with Sheamus, Henry, even going back to Morishima. His kicks against them are very credible and so are his uppercuts. He and Sheamus are just laying shots on each other and both worked a very stiff style. Crowds take him seriously against big guys because he isnt giving his opponents love taps. He does submissions, he stomps on people, he hooks their noses. Dude wrestles a legit physical style.


Bryan beat the fuck out of Sheamus in their rematch and Sheamus gave it right back to him. That match was fucking awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Just saw that Bryan has recovered. The YES MOVEMENT is coming for Batista, Brock, whatever fool gets in his way. Hulk Hogan, Bryan is coming for ya expletive deleted


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Yeah, if Bryan could actually goes balls to the walls without WWE match style restrictions and pull out all the moves in his repertoire, dude would be really beast.


Ugh, I am silently marking out so hard by this great news :mark: :mark: :mark:. 

Damn it. Why am I the only wrestling fan in my house? I need someone to share this joy with lol


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*










Excellent news. My interest for Raw tonight just went up tenfold.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

Yeah, I don't expect him to compete tonight. Heck they even stopped his match when he got a stinger.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

I'm glad he's not hurt and all, but I was really hoping he wouldn't be at the Rumble. Oh well.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



amhlilhaus said:


> so wrong, brock has a glass jaw, it's plenty believable for someone to tag him and he falls to pieces


Yeah, someone who is ALSO a trained fighter like Brock is. Taker is not a trained fighter.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*

So glad he'll be at the Rumble ppv. He'll kick Bray's ass and get the best reaction of the night. I hope the crowd shits all over Batista when he wins the Rumble.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Duke Silver said:


> Excellent news. My interest for Raw tonight just went up tenfold.


:bryan3 YES


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Anyone who wouldn't enjoy Bryan/Brock due to "believability" issues should stop watching wrestling.


Seriously

believability in pro wrestling :ti


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Concussion; Wyatt Match @ The Rumble Likely Off*



Londrick said:


> Seriously
> 
> believability in pro wrestling :ti


Wait, so the Undertaker isn't immortal? And he doesn't have magic powers that control the lights and shoot lighting from the ceiling of a sports arena?


----------

